# MIT Fall competition 2009



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 24, 2009)

The MIT Rubik's Cube Club is pleased to announce that we will be holding our first competition on November 14, 2009 at MIT!

We will be holding 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 2x2, magic, master magic, 3x3 one-handed, 3x3 blindfolded, pyraminx, clock, and 3x3 multi blind. Other events may be held if there is enough interest (in particular 4x4 blind and 5x5 blind) (but don't count on it).

Registration is available at http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?competitionId=MITFall2009. We hope to see you there!

UPDATE: There's live results at http://cubeclub.scripts.mit.edu/ thanks to Jim Mertens.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow, almost 4 and half hours from where I live. My cousins live near there... but school time is not the time to visit family that far away haha (at least for me). And I don't even think I could convince my mom to take me to a great college as MIT because it's so far.... I got to go to Yale but that's closer and no competition was there.


----------



## Edmund (Sep 24, 2009)

My brother is looking at colleges and he is going to look at MIT, I'll ask him to do it on this weekend.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Sep 24, 2009)

Ill be there, Cant wait!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 24, 2009)

maybe. I'll check if I have anything on that date.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 24, 2009)

I will most likely be there (good excuse to visit my grandparents)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 24, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> maybe. I'll check if I have anything on that date.


dude. that's like...8 hours away!
How do you plan to get there?


Spoiler



take me with you.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 25, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > maybe. I'll check if I have anything on that date.
> ...



I'll leave on friday after school. Get there friday night.

I'll ask my parents if you can come along. You might have to get your own hotel room if they let me take you.


----------



## Kian (Sep 25, 2009)

I will almost certainly be there. Same for Kyle. Now maybe I'll actually practice.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 25, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...


understood. When would you return?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 25, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> understood. When would you return?



sunday morning/afternoon. I'd like to NOT be tired going home...


----------



## rob558 (Sep 25, 2009)

yay im going to my first competition =]


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 25, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > understood. When would you return?
> ...


Tell me when you know anything about me going. Or you going, for that matter.


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 25, 2009)

im going for sure, don't know yet about katie though.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Sep 25, 2009)

I couldn't live in the lower 48 states and be any further from Massachusetts than where I am now. That, my fellow cube people, is a shame.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 25, 2009)

mmMarco17 said:


> I couldn't live in the lower 48 states and be any further from Massachusetts than where I am now. That, my fellow cube people, is a shame.



Yeah, it'd be a shame to live on the West Coast where there's hardly any competitions....


----------



## mmMarco17 (Sep 25, 2009)

Bryan said:


> mmMarco17 said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't live in the lower 48 states and be any further from Massachusetts than where I am now. That, my fellow cube people, is a shame.
> ...



Hah. I guess I'm a bit spoiled over here. It's not my fault. They're spoiling me. I didn't ask to be spoiled.


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 25, 2009)

Is anyone passing through the Harrisberg or Northern jersey on their way that could pick me up? I could help pay for gas. Thanks

Doug


----------



## Bob (Sep 25, 2009)

I will be there.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 25, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> Is anyone passing through the Harrisberg or Northern jersey on their way that could pick me up? I could help pay for gas. Thanks
> 
> Doug


Do you visit Harrisburg often?
If so, cube meets! 
I'm like 15min away from HBurg


----------



## Tyson (Sep 25, 2009)

mmMarco17 said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > mmMarco17 said:
> ...


----------



## qqwref (Sep 25, 2009)

This sounds like fun. Is the teleporter link between Caltech and MIT active yet? If it is, perhaps I will attend


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 25, 2009)

qqwref said:


> This sounds like fun. Is the teleporter link between Caltech and MIT active yet? If it is, perhaps I will attend



Wait, I thought you guys were the ones working on that, didn't you finish it yet?


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 26, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds like fun. Is the teleporter link between Caltech and MIT active yet? If it is, perhaps I will attend
> ...



Uh-oh. Somebody dropped the ball.

;-)

Chris


----------



## qqwref (Sep 26, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds like fun. Is the teleporter link between Caltech and MIT active yet? If it is, perhaps I will attend
> ...



We're working on it, but both ends need to be made separately. What are we gonna do, build two and teleport one over?


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 27, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> ender9994 said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone passing through the Harrisberg or Northern jersey on their way that could pick me up? I could help pay for gas. Thanks
> ...



Not too often, but I go to school about 40 minutes away from it.


----------



## Musturd (Sep 27, 2009)

Dang!
I have school that Saturday...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 27, 2009)

Tim you don't happen to have a spare floor I could sleep on do you?


----------



## blah (Sep 28, 2009)

I may have been around the forum for a pretty long time, but I've only been to one competition so far, and that was back in Asia, so please bear with me for asking stupid questions.

1. Is there a registration deadline for this?
2. Would it be inappropriate/unethical for me to preregister to save myself a spot and (possibly) not show up due to logistical reasons?


----------



## Kian (Sep 28, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Tim you don't happen to have a spare floor I could sleep on do you?



He does. He calls it "the sidewalk".


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 28, 2009)

blah said:


> I may have been around the forum for a pretty long time, but I've only been to one competition so far, and that was back in Asia, so please bear with me for asking stupid questions.
> 
> 1. Is there a registration deadline for this?
> 2. Would it be inappropriate/unethical for me to preregister to save myself a spot and (possibly) not show up due to logistical reasons?


1. Not really, but they might stop pre-registration like a week, or a day or two before the competition
2. No, it would not be inappropriate, usually like 5+ people who pre-registered don't show up


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 28, 2009)

blah, since the organizers are probably watching this thread, you are probably already in good shape. But what I would do if I were you is simply sign up and send an email to the organizers describing your situation. The organizers want to know who's showing up so they can properly prepare for it. If you keep them informed about your situation, they can certainly accommodate you. Let them know what your logistical situation is and then they'll know what to expect.

I would think it would be a big plus for a competition to have you in it considering your skills, so I hope you will attend. I'd love to attend as well, so I could finally meet you, but I doubt we'll be able to make it.  I hope you'll reconsider about BLD and try some (or maybe all?) of the BLD events!


----------



## qqwref (Sep 28, 2009)

blah said:


> 2. Would it be inappropriate/unethical for me to preregister to save myself a spot and (possibly) not show up due to logistical reasons?



This is an interesting point of contention - in American comps this is completely fine, but apparently in European comps the organizers really don't like this. (I don't know about other countries.) I think it might be because European comps sometimes provide free pizza/gifts to everyone who attends whereas American ones almost never do.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 28, 2009)

qqwref said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Would it be inappropriate/unethical for me to preregister to save myself a spot and (possibly) not show up due to logistical reasons?
> ...



I think it depends on the competition. At a simple local competition, it doesn't matter too much. But with something like US Nationals, where we can implement a 'pay when you register online' thing, and raise fees at the door, then if you don't want to show up, you've already paid so there's absolutely no guilt in not showing up.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 28, 2009)

blah said:


> I may have been around the forum for a pretty long time, but I've only been to one competition so far, and that was back in Asia, so please bear with me for asking stupid questions.
> 
> 1. Is there a registration deadline for this?
> 2. Would it be inappropriate/unethical for me to preregister to save myself a spot and (possibly) not show up due to logistical reasons?




Be prepared to come to pittsburgh towards the end of the semester. Its not too far from Dayton, and you can just take the greyhound. I have plenty of space for you to stay also.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 29, 2009)

blah said:


> I may have been around the forum for a pretty long time, but I've only been to one competition so far, and that was back in Asia, so please bear with me for asking stupid questions.
> 
> 1. Is there a registration deadline for this?
> 2. Would it be inappropriate/unethical for me to preregister to save myself a spot and (possibly) not show up due to logistical reasons?



Register when you think you'll be able to make it, and tell us when you think you won't be able to make it. Basically, keep us updated on what you know, and we'll be happy.


----------



## blah (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I'll see how it goes.



masterofthebass said:


> Be prepared to come to pittsburgh towards the end of the semester. Its not too far from Dayton, and you can just take the greyhound. I have plenty of space for you to stay also.


This is the awesomest news I've had today  My roommate's from Pittsburgh (Harrison City, actually) so I might be able to hitch a ride there


----------



## Dave Campbell (Sep 29, 2009)

qqwref said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Would it be inappropriate/unethical for me to preregister to save myself a spot and (possibly) not show up due to logistical reasons?
> ...



You can add Canada to the list of countries that don't like it. I put a lot of time and effort into the planning of the competition. When people register and don't show, i have essentially planned for them to come and it throws things off. Name tags have been printed, all your score cards are printed, your time at the timing stations allocated, you've been added to the heats and printed out, etc. 

So my opinion is that it is not unethical to register if you are in doubt to reserve your spot. But you should know the week before if you are going or not. If you still don't tip the organizers off that you won't be there at least a few days before the competition (do not wait until the Friday night!), then i think that is pretty crappy. It usually takes all of about 2 minutes of your life. It is called being responsible.

Oh, and we, too, often have free pizza after the competition for all competitors and their guests. And not cheap, gross pizza, the good stuff. Usually about 10 different kinds!


----------



## Anthony (Sep 29, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> You can add Canada to the list of countries that don't like it. I put a lot of time and effort into the planning of the competition. When people register and don't show, i have essentially planned for them to come and it throws things off. Name tags have been printed, all your score cards are printed, your time at the timing stations allocated, you've been added to the heats and printed out, etc.
> 
> ...
> 
> Oh, and we, too, often have free pizza after the competition for all competitors and their guests. And not cheap, gross pizza, the good stuff. Usually about 10 different kinds!



I can say from personal experience that canadianCUBING competitions are top-notch. People are friendly, competition is very well run, and there are usually a few world-class competitors. All the little details Dave puts into the competitions make them seem very professional (e.g. nametags, tshirts, merchandise, etc.).


----------



## mrbiggs (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm like a half hour walk from the competition, so I'll definitely be going.

It's super awesome to finally have a competition in the Boston area.


----------



## anderson26 (Sep 29, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > I may have been around the forum for a pretty long time, but I've only been to one competition so far, and that was back in Asia, so please bear with me for asking stupid questions.
> ...


 
When is the end of the semester for you, Dan?


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 29, 2009)

don't quote me on this, but the CMU comp should be December 5th this year. ilkyoo's the one who makes those decisions though.


----------



## tsaoenator (Oct 1, 2009)

dan, can i borrow your 4x4 again?


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 1, 2009)

tsaoenator said:


> dan, can i borrow your 4x4 again?


no, but you want to make it yours?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 2, 2009)

I have the OK to go. I'll see you guys there, but I cannot take anyone with me. Sorry Stachu.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 2, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> I have the OK to go. I'll see you guys there, but I cannot take anyone with me. Sorry Stachu.



YES finnaly a comp, with a woping 2 Roux users!


----------



## Kian (Oct 2, 2009)

TEGTaylor said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > I have the OK to go. I'll see you guys there, but I cannot take anyone with me. Sorry Stachu.
> ...



This has happened, many, many times before.

In fact, I know it happened at the first competition you went to.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 2, 2009)

Kian said:


> TEGTaylor said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



I know I probably has happened at almost every competiton I was just putting emphasis on it


----------



## Anthony (Oct 2, 2009)

TEGTaylor said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > TEGTaylor said:
> ...



Well.. Most competitions don't have several Roux users. But some do. You should try and get some tips from Waffle while you're there.


----------



## tsaoenator (Oct 2, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> tsaoenator said:
> 
> 
> > dan, can i borrow your 4x4 again?
> ...



are you trying to sell it to me?


----------



## ErikJ (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm going because someone has to fulfill the common statement "or you can just use Petrus"


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 2, 2009)

My Mom has a friend nearby who she'd love to see  I guess I'm coming


----------



## Anthony (Oct 2, 2009)

Yalow said:


> My Mom has a friend nearby who she'd love to see  I guess I'm coming



sigh.

Next time, Justin.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 2, 2009)

TEGTaylor said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > I have the OK to go. I'll see you guys there, but I cannot take anyone with me. Sorry Stachu.
> ...



uhhh...CT open had 2 roux users...one of them using roux longer than I have 



Yalow said:


> My Mom has a friend nearby who she'd love to see  I guess I'm coming



kewl kewl




GOALS! For this Comp...

2x2 - To not fail
3x3 - To not fail
4x4 - To not fail
5x5 - To not use Roux
Magic - No DNF
Master Magic - No DNF
Pyramin*i*x - To not POP at Tim Reynolds 
3x3 OH - To not fail.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 2, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> TEGTaylor said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



Square-1 - Use roux!

Also, I'm fairly sure there were 2 roux users at Nationals, Richard can't have been the only one.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 2, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Square-1 - Use roux!.



 no sq-1


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 2, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> GOALS! For this Comp...
> 
> Pyraminx - To not POP at Tim Reynolds



=D but I'm a bit confused...do you mean Pyraminix?


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 2, 2009)

tsaoenator said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > tsaoenator said:
> ...



that seems like a viable option. Also there was a suggestion of renting on a solve per solve basis with extra fees for going under a certain time


----------



## Dave Campbell (Oct 2, 2009)

Yalow said:


> My Mom has a friend nearby who she'd love to see  I guess I'm coming



Really? I was thinking of it, too. I can fly out on Porter from the downtown airport. Round trip for only $330. I was going to make a decision when i get back from Germany, though. Let me know if you are going for sure, and the details of it.


----------



## anderson26 (Oct 2, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > My Mom has a friend nearby who she'd love to see  I guess I'm coming
> ...



meh. I'll be in Texas


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 2, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > GOALS! For this Comp...
> ...



:fp @ myself. Dan, this is not a misuse of a facepalm. As I recall, that is the real name for that puzzle. 

Edited my goals...


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Oct 3, 2009)

OMG! First comp! Horaay!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 3, 2009)

Just a reminder to everyone reading this thread that, if you plan on competing, you should register as soon as you know. It will help us a lot with planning.


----------



## Kian (Oct 3, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Just a reminder to everyone reading this thread that, if you plan on competing, you should register as soon as you know. It will help us a lot with planning.



I plan on bringing 8 thousand guests. Is that cool?


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 3, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> Is anyone passing through the Harrisberg or Northern jersey on their way that could pick me up? I could help pay for gas. Thanks
> 
> Doug



Well, I have said screw it and have decided to drive up there (The jeep is already killing me). However, would there be anyway that me and 1 or 2 other people could possibly stay in someones dorm room or house? We would be willing to pay a few dollars for the generosity. Thank you.

Doug Gromek


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 3, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> ender9994 said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone passing through the Harrisberg or Northern jersey on their way that could pick me up? I could help pay for gas. Thanks
> ...



Doug,

Unfortunately my space is limited and I've already offered everything I can offer to people. I'll see if anyone else at MIT can offer anything, but I can't guarantee anything.

Tim Reynolds


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 3, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> I have the OK to go. I'll see you guys there, but I cannot take anyone with me. Sorry Stachu.


Drat!
Hmm, well, it seems like a no for this one.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Oct 4, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I'll see if anyone else at MIT can offer anything, but I can't guarantee anything.



Simple. Crash overnight in the W20 Athena cluster.

And I'm only half joking...


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 4, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> ender9994 said:
> 
> 
> > ender9994 said:
> ...




That would be great if you could look. Thank you very much. If worse comes to worst I can just sleep in my car.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 5, 2009)

My aunt runs a house at MIT and offered to put me up so I think it makes sense to go. I only do 3x3 and will likely finish last, but it will be cool to have a profile on the WCA site. Does anyone know who at MIT is competing? My aunt was curious if there are any of "her kids" competing.

What do I need to do to register for the tournament and also do I need to separately register with the WCA?

Can there be a competition for the tightest sneaker game? Cause I would completely win.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 5, 2009)

Yea, I registered but I'm still not 100% sure how I'm getting here. I should be able to drive, but my parents are semi against that idea.


----------



## Kian (Oct 5, 2009)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> My aunt runs a house at MIT and offered to put me up so I think it makes sense to go. I only do 3x3 and will likely finish last, but it will be cool to have a profile on the WCA site. Does anyone know who at MIT is competing? My aunt was curious if there are any of "her kids" competing.
> 
> What do I need to do to register for the tournament and also do I need to separately register with the WCA?
> 
> Can there be a competition for the tightest sneaker game? Cause I would completely win.



Not sure about some of the people that haven't ever been to a competition but Tim Reynolds, Andy Tsao and Alex Mason all go to MIT.

Btw Tim I am taking the lack of an objection to my 8 thousand guests as you giving your blessing.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 5, 2009)

Kian said:


> HowSuneIsNow said:
> 
> 
> > My aunt runs a house at MIT and offered to put me up so I think it makes sense to go. I only do 3x3 and will likely finish last, but it will be cool to have a profile on the WCA site. Does anyone know who at MIT is competing? My aunt was curious if there are any of "her kids" competing.
> ...



Here's the full list as of today:
Yousuf Khalaf
Adam Schwartz
Alex Mason
Andy Tsao
Edward Mugica
Harry Richman
Kenny Donahue
Muzhou Wang
Nicholas Myers
Patricia Li
Qiaochu Yuan
Rachel Fong
Tim Reynolds
Yanping Chen
Sune: You only need to register once, at http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?form=Registration+Form&competitionId=MITFall2009. By the way, what house does your aunt run?

Kian: We have a rule that any guests that you bring must stay in the same hotel room as you. I don't have a problem with you bringing guests, as long as you follow that rule.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 6, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> what house does your aunt run?


RUN'S HOUSE!

Also Random Hall. She was curious if any of "her kids" were competing. Havign an aunt at MIT is great. Her washing machines were connected to the Internet before most of my family members had email addresses.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 6, 2009)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > what house does your aunt run?
> ...



Ahh random. Nope, no randomites signed up--a bit surprising actually. But I haven't spammed the dorm mailing lists yet, there might be a few more MIT registrants after that.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 6, 2009)

Uhh as it turns out I'm not going to this. One of the schools I'm applying to (Bard) has this thing where you attend a day long seminar, and then the next day they tell you if you got in or not. Guess what day I have the seminar? Sorry Tim.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 6, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Square-1 - Use roux!.
> ...



Want one? PM me.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 6, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



no I don't want one...erik johnson was suppose to give me one. but the package has yet to arrive.


----------



## Kian (Oct 6, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



You have a sq-1 round?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 6, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Uhh as it turns out I'm not going to this. One of the schools I'm applying to (Bard) has this thing where you attend a day long seminar, and then the next day they tell you if you got in or not. Guess what day I have the seminar? Sorry Tim.



that blows. 



Kian said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...


no sq-1 round.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 6, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



So you traded a puzzle you didn't like for another puzzle that you don't like? What event are you focusing on now?


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 6, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



Lol. Dude, I tried a puzzle, to try it out. Turns out it's not that amazing. I'm focusing on 3 speed at the moment, and a bit of One Handed as well. I just kind of stopped doing all my V cubes, but my times are still getting better at them. Idk, I may start up big cubes again, I'm doing 5x5 at MIT....


----------



## Kian (Oct 6, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



You're going to MIT? What's your name so that we can find you?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 6, 2009)

Kian said:


> You're going to MIT? What's your name so that we can find you?


 JOSH LARSEN!


EDIT! - I'm looking into buying several 3x3's preferably white cubes, I'm willing to pay $7 per cube (I want DS cubes... but others, if you're willing to pay only $7, will be alright)


----------



## Edzo04 (Oct 9, 2009)

hey guess what i know josh larsen and hes being a douche and would rather hang out with you guys that he dont know at all then with his real friends. sad aint it?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey. What hotels are y'all staying in?
If we could all try to stay in the same one, that'd be cool.

If anyone else is staying in a hotel, any chance I'll be able to stay with ya? We'd split the cost, obviously.

Edit:
This is not saying "I'm going."
It's saying "there's a chance, and I need info like this to up my chances"


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 10, 2009)

Edzo04 said:


> hey guess what i know josh larsen and hes being a douche and would rather hang out with you guys that he dont know at all then with his real friends. sad aint it?


Not really... seems like you're being selfish.

You don't want your friend to have fun with new kinds of people, and make new friends? He'll have a happy time being with people that love a common hobby.

He can hang out with you other times, and has probably already did a lot. But there aren't competitions near where he lives all the time, and he would miss a wonderful experience, because of your selfishness.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 10, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Edzo04 said:
> 
> 
> > hey guess what i know josh larsen and hes being a douche and would rather hang out with you guys that he dont know at all then with his real friends. sad aint it?
> ...



Just a heads up; that's one of my friends, who joined the forum purely to harass people, and also plans on attending the competition to MIT purely to harass people there as well. This could be some "joke" but I wouldn't put it past him. Oh, also this is one of the guys who spammed the forum on my account when we were on shared computers at school too if anyone recalls that. Lol he sure seems to give me reasons to hang out with him rather than "cubing kids I only met on the internet". Perhaps, Eddie, you could realize this is something I care about and quit trying to ruin it?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 10, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> and also plans on attending the competition to MIT purely to harass people there as well.


Really? Does he plan on competing? And how exactly does he plan on harassing people?


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 10, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > and also plans on attending the competition to MIT purely to harass people there as well.
> ...



According to him; him and some other of my friends are driving down there by themselves, not to compete, but just to bother people there. I honestly don't think they really have the balls to do much because my parents will be there, but they are talking of just chiding people in general, causing worthless mischief because it pisses me off. Kind of like when they raided my youtube channel. He fails to see that this forum is just a connection to real people, like you all are just some kids he's playing on xbox live or something. Also I have no idea who any of you are, because our communication is based on text, despite the fact I've cammed with plenty of you. But the internet connection still means I have no clue who you are. I haven't been on this forum a year or anything.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 10, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...


Who's this SneakyPandaMan kid? I've never heard of him before. He must be a noob


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 10, 2009)

Stachu ur just some kid on the internet. Same with Jules.


----------



## Kian (Oct 10, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



I'd put the chances on something like that happening at very, very low. Someone's life would have to be pretty worthless to drive out of their way to do that.

Either way, I wouldn't worry about them if they were to come. We'll handle them. .


----------



## Edzo04 (Oct 10, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



sorry i raged you so much D: if you truly dont want us to go i guess we wont. cuz ur getting extremely mad 
"despite ive cammed with plenty of you" XD hilarious


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 10, 2009)

"Oh well sorry...also "cammed with you is hilarious". What an insanely sincere apology. Just admit it you don't really give a flying ****.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 10, 2009)

What time do the competitions usually start? I will probably only be solving 3x3. I am not sure if I should come Friday and spend the night or just try and come Saturday.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 10, 2009)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> What time do the competitions usually start? I will probably only be solving 3x3. I am not sure if I should come Friday and spend the night or just try and come Saturday.



Yeah what time?


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 10, 2009)

http://mit.edu/cubeclub/#tab=compete



> Schedule of Events
> Main Room (4-370)
> 9:00 AM: Registration; Magic and Master Magic
> 9:30-11:00: 3x3 Round 1
> ...



Well registration is at 9:00 A.M., and the first 3x3 round starts at 9:30 A.M. Sometimes the schedule starts late though. At Safe Haven, Bob was like an hour late, but the competitions still started. I'm thinking the first 3x3 round will actually start around 9:45ish. It really all depends though, the competition might go right with the schedule.


----------



## Kian (Oct 10, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> http://mit.edu/cubeclub/#tab=compete
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The competition only started at Safe Haven because Tyson was there.

And yes, you can all plan on Bob being an hour late. He likes to make a fashionable entrance.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 10, 2009)

Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Kian (Oct 10, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Awesome. Thank you!



When in doubt, check the competition website. There is always a link to it on the WCA page for the competition as well as a person listed to contact if you have any questions.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 10, 2009)

Notes:
-If you show up just to harass people, you will be kicked out. Save yourself the trip.
-The competition will start at 9:30. Bob is (most likely) staying with me, so he will be there on time. I will have a decent-sized team, so don't assume it will be behind schedule.


----------



## Edzo04 (Oct 11, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> "Oh well sorry...also "cammed with you is hilarious". What an insanely sincere apology. Just admit it you don't really give a flying ****.



dude i am sorry but if your argument is that since u talked on a webcam with strangers means you know them then its hilarious. even when i apologize u get mad. i cant win D: but seriously, we wont go or **** with you go have a blast. now simma down and lets be fwends again


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 11, 2009)

Edzo04 said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > "Oh well sorry...also "cammed with you is hilarious". What an insanely sincere apology. Just admit it you don't really give a flying ****.
> ...



Well, you're still a prick, but whatever, I don't care. See you on Monday lol.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 11, 2009)

chances of me coming= ~100%
YAY

btw I pregistered yesterday but my name isn't appearing on the list of competitors


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> chances of me coming= ~100%
> YAY
> 
> btw I pregistered yesterday but my name isn't appearing on the list of competitors


It doesn't happen automatically, I think either the delegate or the organizer has to see it and approve it, then your name appears on the list. It'll probably be up by the end of today or tomorrow


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 11, 2009)

I may have spoken too soon about not being able to go. Key word = may.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 11, 2009)

GO ETHAN GO!!!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 11, 2009)

My chances = ~50% as of now.
Will know more Tuesday evening.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 11, 2009)

GO STACHU GO!!!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 12, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> chances of me coming= ~100%
> YAY
> 
> btw I pregistered yesterday but my name isn't appearing on the list of competitors



Nice.

The organizer has to approve your registration for it to show up. I've been busy at worlds so I didn't see it until just now. You're up there.


----------



## blah (Oct 12, 2009)

Apparently I have an aunt who works in MIT and lives about 15 miles away. Wonder why I had to wait 19 years before my dad told me that I had such a cool aunt 

Which means, there's a ~90% chance of me turning up. I've preregistered a day or two ago  Now all that's left to figure out is my plane ticket


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 12, 2009)

Is anyone passing near Flanders, NJ and is willing to pick me up? I'll pay for gas and stuffs, of course. PM me if you might be able to. Thanks


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 12, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Is anyone passing near Flanders, NJ and is willing to pick me up? I'll pay for gas and stuffs, of course. PM me if you might be able to. Thanks


If I go, there's a chance I'll be able to pick you up.
Lemme check how out of the way it'd be.


----------



## Forte (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm coming


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 13, 2009)

Forte said:


> I'm coming





this is going to be an epic competition


----------



## Kian (Oct 13, 2009)

This competition is getting ludicrously deep. I guess everyone just wants to hang out with Tim.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 13, 2009)

nah I just wanna pop my pyaminix at tim.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 13, 2009)

Chances just went up to 70%.
I'm registering.

My chances seemingly go up by 10% every day. By Nov 14'th, they should be about 390%


----------



## Tyson (Oct 13, 2009)

I plan to take a $15 bus from New York City in the evening on Friday, and a bus back down on Saturday unless there's awesome stuff going on. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 13, 2009)

Tyson said:


> I plan to take a $15 bus from New York City in the evening on Friday, and a bus back down on Saturday unless there's awesome stuff going on. Let me know if anyone is interested.


A lot of people are staying in the same hotel, it seems. 
Renaissance Inn.

I'm sure there will be team BLD and other stuff going on.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 13, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > I plan to take a $15 bus from New York City in the evening on Friday, and a bus back down on Saturday unless there's awesome stuff going on. Let me know if anyone is interested.
> ...



Do you mean the Residence Inn? I can't find anything called a Renaissance Inn.

Anyway, we'll probably cube in the student center on Friday and Saturday nights. I'll send an email to all the competitors about that eventually.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 13, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson said:
> ...


Fail. yes
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/boscm-residence-inn-boston-cambridge/


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 14, 2009)

Tyson said:


> I plan to take a $15 bus from New York City in the evening on Friday, and a bus back down on Saturday unless there's awesome stuff going on. Let me know if anyone is interested.



Count me in.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 14, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > I plan to take a $15 bus from New York City in the evening on Friday, and a bus back down on Saturday unless there's awesome stuff going on. Let me know if anyone is interested.
> ...



Sub-1 BLD, please.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh man everyone awesome is going. I can't wait to meet you all.


----------



## i4sci (Oct 14, 2009)

i might be able to go must check


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 14, 2009)

This is going to be one epic comp.
No way in hell, will I get into the second round of anything


----------



## rob558 (Oct 14, 2009)

same lol its still going to be fun though


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 14, 2009)

If I go, I'll probably miss part of school on Friday, and come down 'early.'


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm leaving right after school and after I pack food and clothes....oh and cubes 

so I'm leaving by 4-5 PM arriving 9-10 PM. I really really hope there's a welcoming party in the lobby


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 14, 2009)

Ha am I like the only one just driving there for the day?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 14, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> I really really hope there's a welcoming party in the lobby



You'll be there before me, so I expect this even more so


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 14, 2009)

There's going to be a meet-up of cubers in the student center (84 Mass Ave/building W20) the night before and the night of the competition. I'll send an email about that in a few weeks.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 14, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> There's going to be a meet-up of cubers in the student center (84 Mass Ave/building W20) the night before and the night of the competition. I'll send an email about that in a few weeks.


What time do you suppose these will start/end.
I'm mainly interested so I know that I can make them, and to plan ahead for such.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 14, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > There's going to be a meet-up of cubers in the student center (84 Mass Ave/building W20) the night before and the night of the competition. I'll send an email about that in a few weeks.
> ...



Umm...I dunno. Maybe start around 8, and end at around 12, or when everyone decides to leave. These aren't very formal, it's just basically to define a central meet-up place.


----------



## Kian (Oct 14, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> This is going to be one epic comp.
> No way in hell, will I get into the second round of anything



I think you can probably make the second round of 3x3.

Everything else just cheat, cheat a lot.


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 16, 2009)

Tyson said:


> I plan to take a $15 bus from New York City in the evening on Friday, and a bus back down on Saturday unless there's awesome stuff going on. Let me know if anyone is interested.


I might be interested.

I have a very slim chance of going to the competition, but I might be able to convince my dad to go there on a bus so he doesn't have to drive for five hours 

What is the website for the bus company? Is it $15 to get there and another $15 to get back (for one person)? What time does the bus leave on Friday? What time does the bus leave on Saturday? Is it from NYC to Boston or NYC to Cambridge? Thanks.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 17, 2009)

So I'm like 99.99% sure that I'm going now. My Grandma is actually so adamant that I go, if some emergency happens where no one can drive me, she's going to pay for a limousine to drive me there. =D


----------



## Edmund (Oct 18, 2009)

Hmmmm, I may being going to Berkeley instead. (BUT THEY DON'T HAVE 2X2?!).


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 18, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Hmmmm, I may being going to Berkeley instead. (BUT THEY DON'T HAVE 2X2?!).



that's why you should go to MIT


----------



## Edmund (Oct 18, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm, I may being going to Berkeley instead. (BUT THEY DON'T HAVE 2X2?!).
> ...



I'd rather go to MIT but my brother is going to visit Stanford/Berkeley and MIT. So I'm not sure what he is doing on the weekend of these comps, so yeah.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 18, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Is anyone passing near Flanders, NJ and is willing to pick me up? I'll pay for gas and stuffs, of course. PM me if you might be able to. Thanks



My current ride may not be able to take me. If anyone else is passing through this area and might be able to pick me up, could you PM me? Thanks.


----------



## AREScuber (Oct 19, 2009)

i think i am going. it depends on if my dad wants to make the drive


----------



## NateG (Oct 20, 2009)

I haven't registered yet, but as of now there's like a 98% chance I can go. I don't know where I'd be staying yet.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 20, 2009)

NateG said:


> I haven't registered yet, but as of now there's like a 98% chance I can go. I don't know where I'd be staying yet.



You should go back a few pages. There's a hotel where most of us are staying at.


----------



## NateG (Oct 21, 2009)

Could anyone sell me a timer at the competition? Apparently they don't sell any SpeedStack stuff in stores anymore.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 21, 2009)

NateG said:


> Could anyone sell me a timer at the competition? Apparently they don't sell any SpeedStack stuff in stores anymore.


No. 

Also. 
Chances of me going = 70%ish.

Basically, I have 3 tests Thursday, and if I pwn them, I have a good chance of going.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 25, 2009)

BUMP!

anyone selling stackmat batteries...?


----------



## Kian (Oct 25, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> BUMP!
> 
> anyone selling stackmat batteries...?



You can get them for a couple bucks at any number of places. Wal-Mart, Target, Staples, whatever.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 25, 2009)

Kian said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > BUMP!
> ...



too lazy to look. I know they're there though.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 25, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



Just go there poop head. Home Depot? Right by the candy? Wal-mart? I'll let you guess where?


----------



## Edmund (Oct 26, 2009)

Won't be here.


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 26, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...


I found them at supermarkets... Wegmans, A&P. They might and probably in places like ShopRite and PathMark too, I never looked though.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 26, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



In Walmart, they're near the photo section, where all the other weird looking batteries are.


----------



## HumungousLake (Oct 27, 2009)

does anyone havea set of stickers i can buy from them my speed cube is hard to solve because of the fading colors


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 27, 2009)

HumungousLake said:


> does anyone havea set of stickers i can buy from them my speed cube is hard to solve because of the fading colors



I have a set of cubesmith stickers if that is okay with you.


----------



## HumungousLake (Oct 28, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> HumungousLake said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone havea set of stickers i can buy from them my speed cube is hard to solve because of the fading colors
> ...



thank you, how much will the stickers be?
where can we meet?


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 28, 2009)

Can anybody sell me a rubiks clock there? I need one


----------



## Kian (Oct 28, 2009)

I will need to borrow someone's stickered 4x4 for 4BLD in the unlikely event that I actually try it. Meffert's brand 4x4's with tiles are not legal for blindsolving. I assume someone must have a stickered Meffert's they would lend to me for 30 minutes whenever is convenient for them (Tim says 4 and 5BLD will be done whenever we need to).


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 28, 2009)

Kian said:


> I will need to borrow someone's stickered 4x4 for 4BLD in the unlikely event that I actually try it. Meffert's brand 4x4's with tiles are not legal for blindsolving. I assume someone must have a stickered Meffert's they would lend to me for 30 minutes whenever is convenient for them (Tim says 4 and 5BLD will be done whenever we need to).


Yes. Unless 4x4 is happening then.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 28, 2009)

Kian said:


> I will need to borrow someone's stickered 4x4 for 4BLD in the unlikely event that I actually try it. Meffert's brand 4x4's with tiles are not legal for blindsolving. I assume someone must have a stickered Meffert's they would lend to me for 30 minutes whenever is convenient for them (Tim says 4 and 5BLD will be done whenever we need to).


 I have a stickered Meffert's 4x4 that you can borrow.


----------



## blah (Oct 28, 2009)

Since there are two being offered, can I borrow the extra one?  I don't have a stickered 4x4x4 either


----------



## Kian (Oct 28, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > I will need to borrow someone's stickered 4x4 for 4BLD in the unlikely event that I actually try it. Meffert's brand 4x4's with tiles are not legal for blindsolving. I assume someone must have a stickered Meffert's they would lend to me for 30 minutes whenever is convenient for them (Tim says 4 and 5BLD will be done whenever we need to).
> ...



Thank you both!

@Stachu Tim said it doesn't matter at all when we do 4BLD, especially because so few of us will be doing it, so I certainly wouldn't do it during 4x4.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 28, 2009)

Kian said:


> I will need to borrow someone's stickered 4x4 for 4BLD in the unlikely event that I actually try it. Meffert's brand 4x4's with tiles are not legal for blindsolving. I assume someone must have a stickered Meffert's they would lend to me for 30 minutes whenever is convenient for them (Tim says 4 and 5BLD will be done whenever we need to).



I have one its QJ and it is neon with light blue, also I'm not doing 4x4 so you could have it all day or however long you need


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 28, 2009)

Kian said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



Okay, let me revise that slightly. 4BLD and 5BLD must be done while people are working in the side event room, which will be approximately 12:30-5 (there's also people working there during multibld, but I don't want too many bld attempts going on at once). If you haven't started by about 3:30 or 4, I'll probably come find you and tell you to hurry up.

In any case, that means you can't do 4BLD from 11-12, which is when 4x4 is running =)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 28, 2009)

Kian. Mine is a textured-stickered C4Y Mefferts.
Just don't use it form 11-12


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 28, 2009)

HumungousLake said:


> does anyone havea set of stickers i can buy from them my speed cube is hard to solve because of the fading colors



I have extra C4U stickers if the other guy doesn't work out.




Kian said:


> I will need to borrow someone's stickered 4x4 for 4BLD in the unlikely event that I actually try it. Meffert's brand 4x4's with tiles are not legal for blindsolving. I assume someone must have a stickered Meffert's they would lend to me for 30 minutes whenever is convenient for them (Tim says 4 and 5BLD will be done whenever we need to).



I have one I only need for the regular 4x4 and I will be promptly eliminated. I have a second one on the way

if anyone else is interested I have an unassembled type A and a C4Y that I don't need.


----------



## RoFlLoLcOpT (Oct 28, 2009)

what is the average level of people there? i dont want to go and be like 10+ seconds slower than everyone else (average is like 25)


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 28, 2009)

RoFlLoLcOpT said:


> what is the average level of people there? i dont want to go and be like 10+ seconds slower than everyone else (average is like 25)



just go


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 28, 2009)

So I now think I'm going. More info later.


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 28, 2009)

I guess average is 25? Probably like 20 people who average sub 20 but everybody else is 20 - 2 minutes.

And you're not going to be embarrassed or anything. There are often a few people who average over a minute, and sometimes two minutes, and no one humiliates them or even look at them like they're a noob.

If you don't know already, Rubik's Cube competitions aren't about being the fastest and winning. It's about meeting new people and making friends, that's one of the main reasons why people go to Rubik's Cube competitions.


----------



## AREScuber (Oct 29, 2009)

does anybody want to trade. i want 4x4 stickers and in return i have basically every other type of sticker or tiles.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 29, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> So I now think I'm going. More info later.



OK, could you register then?

I'm going to try to get us a bigger room...there's a lot of people signed up. More info later.


----------



## Kian (Oct 29, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Kian. Mine is a textured-stickered C4Y Mefferts.
> Just don't use it form 11-12



Will it be easy to cheat with? I'm gonna need some help.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 29, 2009)

Kian said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Kian. Mine is a textured-stickered C4Y Mefferts.
> ...


Haha. sorry no.
Can't cheat with. But it has yet to pop, out of ~100 solves


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 29, 2009)

RoFlLoLcOpT said:


> what is the average level of people there? i dont want to go and be like 10+ seconds slower than everyone else (average is like 25)



Not only am I significantly slower than you I plan on competing in puzzles I haven't yet memorised all the algos for.


----------



## Kian (Oct 29, 2009)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> RoFlLoLcOpT said:
> 
> 
> > what is the average level of people there? i dont want to go and be like 10+ seconds slower than everyone else (average is like 25)
> ...



I hope you've practiced everything you plan on competing in pretty thoroughly. There will be cutoff times for averages and, in many events, a time at which we will stop solvers from continuing.


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 29, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> ender9994 said:
> 
> 
> > ender9994 said:
> ...



Just Wondering, have you happened to find anything?





HumungousLake said:


> ender9994 said:
> 
> 
> > HumungousLake said:
> ...



You can just have the stickers for free. Are you planning on using them for the competition? If not I can just find you during the competition. If so, perhaps I could meet you at the hotel where people are planning on meeting the night before (I am more than likely going to be sleeping in my car in the hotel parking lot  )




AREScuber said:


> does anybody want to trade. i want 4x4 stickers and in return i have basically every other type of sticker or tiles.



I have a set of normal colored 4x4 stickers from cube4you that I would be willing to trade for a set of normal colored 2x2 stickers

Doug


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 29, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> Just Wondering, have you happened to find anything?



I'll get back to you in about 24 hours, nothing yet though.



> Not only am I significantly slower than you I plan on competing in puzzles I haven't yet memorised all the algos for.



Uh...are you going to learn how to solve them by the competition? Which puzzles? If you compete in a puzzle you can't solve, then it'll make life a lot more difficult for the people running it. Have you registered yet?


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 29, 2009)

Kian said:


> HowSuneIsNow said:
> 
> 
> > RoFlLoLcOpT said:
> ...



I've been practising, I just have one algo I have yet to commit to memory for the 5x5x5. what are the cut off times? I can do 3x3x3 average 37, 4x4x4 in 3-4 minutes, I haven't timed myself with the 5x5x5, but I guess 7 to 10 minutes. I guess if I'm cutting it close I could focus on 4x4x4 so I can post more than one average.



Tim Reynolds said:


> > Not only am I significantly slower than you I plan on competing in puzzles I haven't yet memorised all the algos for.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...are you going to learn how to solve them by the competition? Which puzzles? If you compete in a puzzle you can't solve, then it'll make life a lot more difficult for the people running it. Have you registered yet?





I just got my big cubes less than a week ago. i wanted to make sure I could solve them before registering for those events. I can solve the 3^3 and the 4^3 from memory, but there is one algo I have left to learn for the 5^3. I should have it by tomorrow night. I can solcve them all and spend a lot of time practising, I just haven't committed a edge parity case for the 5x5x5.
thanks


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 29, 2009)

HowSuneIsNow
Let's put it this way.
It takes me 3:30 to solve a 5x5, and I'm not competing, as to not inconvenience the organizers.
I'd suggest that especially for 5x5, you don't compete, but ultimately, it's up to you.


----------



## HumungousLake (Oct 30, 2009)

HumungousLake said:


> ender9994 said:
> 
> 
> > HumungousLake said:
> ...



You can just have the stickers for free. Are you planning on using them for the competition? If not I can just find you during the competition. If so, perhaps I could meet you at the hotel where people are planning on meeting the night before (I am more than likely going to be sleeping in my car in the hotel parking lot  )

thanks a lot, we can meet at the competetion. I'll be wearing my flash shirt


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 30, 2009)

hmmm...
It seems that my chances of going will be reduced by 15%
10% relies on my grades coming in on the 13th
5% since I need to write a research paper.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 31, 2009)

Just curious, how many people are planning on staying in the Residence Inn, and how many would like to 'bunk' with someone if possible? Also, what nights are people staying in MA?

I'll keep a list on this post, and update as needed.


I, for one, plan on staying here, would like to bunk if possible, and would have a 60%ish chance of staying 2 nights, 100% of 1 night if I can make it at all.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 31, 2009)

will there be mystery events?


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 31, 2009)

ugh... mystery events. 

Also, with the amount of people, I hardly think there will be any time for anything but hardcore solving


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 31, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> ugh... mystery events.
> 
> Also, with the amount of people, I hardly think there will be any time for anything but hardcore solving


Indeed. With the number of people, time may *really* be of concern.

We can have mystery events after the competition, elsewhere.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't think we'll have time for mystery events...we need to be out by 5 since we switched to a bigger room (26-100), so we're going to have to move through the events more quickly.

Two weeks...that should be enough time to finish everything I need to get ready...I think. Everyone out there who's reading this thread and planning to compete, register now if you haven't already. Otherwise I'll have a huge headache the week of the competition.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Oct 31, 2009)

How many timer stations will you be using? I assume you will put the bld events elsewhere to run concurrently, i.e. a side stage?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 31, 2009)

I believe there will be 8 timer stations--more if we can fit them. Pyraminx, clock, multi blind, and big cubes blind will be in a separate room--we still need to get confirmation about where this room will be, but it will be nearby.

We're also going to have a staff of 20-ish people, and (almost) every event has at least 6-7 of them not competing, so we'll be able to fully start each event when it's time to start.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 1, 2009)

I registered even though I'm not 100% certain I will be able to go.

If I do go, I'll be in the same boat as Stachu as far as hotel rooms go. I don't need much, just a spot on the floor to sleep .


----------



## Kian (Nov 2, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> I registered even though I'm not 100% certain I will be able to go.
> 
> If I do go, I'll be in the same boat as Stachu as far as hotel rooms go. I don't need much, just a spot on the floor to sleep .



Man up and walk.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 4, 2009)

I'M GOING!!!!!


----------



## blah (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't know if this is the right place to advertise, but I have a bunch of stickers for sale if anyone wants.

5 sets of 3x3x3 - C4U (standard 6 colors)
4 sets of 3x3x3 - "Made in Germany" non-laminated vinyl stickers (7 colors: black + standard 6 colors) - they're as good as Cubesmith stickers in my opinion
1 set of 5x5x5 - Cubesmith (standard 6 colors)
1 set of Square-1 - C4U (standard 6 colors)

I'll probably sell them at $0.50 each. $1.00 for the 5x5x5 set. PM me if you're interested


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 4, 2009)

blah said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to advertise, but I have a bunch of stickers for sale if anyone wants.
> 
> 3x3x3 - C4U (standard 6 colors)
> 3x3x3 - "Made in Germany" non-laminated vinyl stickers (7 colors: black + standard 6 colors) - they're as good as Cubesmith stickers in my opinion
> ...


I buy 5x5 and 3x3Germany


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 4, 2009)

so in other news, I'm 100% going


----------



## HumungousLake (Nov 4, 2009)

what time will 2x2 and 4x4 be?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 4, 2009)

HumungousLake said:


> what time will 2x2 and 4x4 be?



It's on the schedule:
http://mit.edu/cubeclub/#tab=compete
though the schedule is only guaranteed to be an order of events, not necessarily the exact times we'll start events.


----------



## Blurt (Nov 5, 2009)

Im going. woot


----------



## NateG (Nov 5, 2009)

I need to buy some 2x2x2 stickers. 
Oh, and I'll take your C4U 3x3x3 stickers, blah


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 6, 2009)

Mr. Reynolds - Has anything shown up? I literally just need a few feet of floor room for me and a friend. If not, does anyone else happen to have space (You can probably tell I really would rather not sleep in my car  ).

Well, in anticipation of the competition, here is my list of puzzles that I am willing to buy or trade in order to get and the puzzles I have to trade or sell:

want to buy or trade for:

Competition timer
stack mat
any and all 4x4's (Teaching it at my university club so need lots of puzzles)
rubik's master magic
any V-6
Gigaminx

Puzzles I have to trade:

Alexanders star (1982 revision)
1 disassemble Elemental Neon DIY
2 broken mefferts type 1 pyraminxes (For parts)
Lots of extra 3x3 stickers
1 set of 4x4 stickerx7 stickers
center pieces for a rubik's 4x4
extra magic tiles and strings
1 set of chrome 7
cans of crc silicone spray
Various extra 3x3 pieces

Ill update this list as I keep remembering items

My Goals: Will be completed soon


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 6, 2009)

only for trade?
can you sell?

if so I'll take all the magic strings some 3x3 stickers.


----------



## AREScuber (Nov 6, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> Mr. Reynolds - Has anything shown up? I literally just need a few feet of floor room for me and a friend. If not, does anyone else happen to have space (You can probably tell I really would rather not sleep in my car  ).
> 
> Well, in anticipation of the competition, here is my list of puzzles that I am willing to buy or trade in order to get and the puzzles I have to trade or sell:
> 
> ...


 Ill give you a rubik's 4x4 and eastsheen 4x4 for 3 rubik's center pieces and 4x4 stickers and some specific colors for 3x3 stickers


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 6, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> only for trade?
> can you sell?
> 
> if so I'll take all the magic strings some 3x3 stickers.



Yes I can sell them. Price will probably be a bit less than cubesmith pricing



AREScuber said:


> ender9994 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Reynolds - Has anything shown up? I literally just need a few feet of floor room for me and a friend. If not, does anyone else happen to have space (You can probably tell I really would rather not sleep in my car  ).
> ...



When you say 3 rubik's center pieces, you mean 4x4 right. Sounds good 

*To anyone I am trading or selling with, I will be wearing a Susquehanna sweatshirt or a "Eat,Sleep, Drink, ...Cube" t-shirt at the comp.*


----------



## AREScuber (Nov 6, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > only for trade?
> ...



yes


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 6, 2009)

Is anyone else going to MIT able to play guitar?
If so, I was thinking about doing a team solve, which would work out like this:

One person strums guitar and is right hand for teamsolve.
One person forms chords, and is left hand for teamsolve.

Anyone up for this?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 6, 2009)

SO how about this
$30 for
all the magic strings
some 3x3 stickers
and a "Eat,Sleep, Drink, ...Cube"


----------



## blah (Nov 6, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Is anyone else going to MIT able to play guitar?
> If so, I was thinking about doing a team solve, which would work out like this:
> 
> One person strums guitar and is right hand for teamsolve.
> ...


Pwnage. I'm in 

Also, anyone want a China PVC Sticker Megaminx? It might be a QJ, I'm not sure. Solved less than ten times, turns and cuts corners pretty well, but pops pretty well too


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry Doug...I've offered up all my space and my friends' space, and nobody else I can think of has room/wants a cuber sleeping in their room.

See the bottom of http://mit.edu/cubeclub/#tab=compete -- I put up the sorted list of people by WCA times. Seven people with sub-14 3x3 averages, and eight people make the finals...

Nine days!


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 6, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> See the bottom of http://mit.edu/cubeclub/#tab=compete -- I put up the sorted list of people by WCA times. Seven people with sub-14 3x3 averages, and eight people make the finals...
> 
> Nine days!



aww I'm in 9th  
*practices*


----------



## Kian (Nov 6, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > See the bottom of http://mit.edu/cubeclub/#tab=compete -- I put up the sorted list of people by WCA times. Seven people with sub-14 3x3 averages, and eight people make the finals...
> ...



Holy crap my 16.93 average is in 19th! This field is absurdly deep.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 6, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > See the bottom of http://mit.edu/cubeclub/#tab=compete -- I put up the sorted list of people by WCA times. Seven people with sub-14 3x3 averages, and eight people make the finals...
> ...



haha...like I'm going to get a 14.14 average again...that's real likely...


----------



## Kian (Nov 6, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Reynolds said:
> ...



Of course not. You're shooting for 10.14, right?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 6, 2009)

Ha. No second round for anything for me


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Nov 6, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Ha. No second round for anything for me



Oh yeah!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 6, 2009)

Prediction time:
2x2-(Rowe, Justin, Timothy)
3x3-(John, Dan, Rowe)
4x4-(Dan, Patrick, Rowe)
5x5-(Dan, Patrick, Timothy)
3OH-(Rowe, Andy, Dan)
3BLD-(Tyson, Andy, Sarah)
3Magic-(Patrick, Jules, Bob)
3MM-(Bob, Timothy, Tim)
Pyra-(Justin, Dan, Felix)
Clock-(Dan, Gavin, Timothy)
4BLD-(Timothy, Kian)
5BLD-(Shridhar, Timothy)
3Multi-(Timothy, Shridhar, Andy, Kian, Tyson, Dan, Bob, Micael)

Counting on certain people to improve since previous comps.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 6, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Prediction time:
> 2x2-(Rowe, Justin, Timothy)
> 3x3-(John, Dan, Rowe)
> 4x4-(Dan, Patrick, Rowe)
> ...



I predict that five of your first place finishes are correct.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 6, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Prediction time:
> ...
> 3BLD-(Tim, Tyson, Andy, Sarah)
> ...



you're assuming I won't get three DNFs? 



Stachuk1992 said:


> Prediction time:
> ...
> 2x2-(_Justin_, _Rowe_, Timothy)
> ...



fixed.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 6, 2009)

sorry stachu, I don't magic anymore and I can't sub-1 avg anymore...
Doug, how's my deal sound, I want to make sure that I get that stuff.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 6, 2009)

I'll predict-
2x2-Justin
3x3/ 3x3OH- Rowe
Magic- Patrick (with a WR *crosses fingers*)
That's all I really care about, those events.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 6, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Prediction time:
> ...


You will get one DNF for BLD, and Justin will not win.


waffle=ijm said:


> sorry stachu, I don't magic anymore and I can't sub-1 avg anymore...
> Doug, how's my deal sound, I want to make sure that I get that stuff.


whatt???


----------



## Kian (Nov 6, 2009)

What are people doing not predicting Rowe will win 2x2? You're out of your minds.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 6, 2009)

Stachu, Justin will win 2x2 or at least has a pretty decent chance.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 6, 2009)

Kian said:


> What are people doing not predicting Rowe will win 2x2? You're out of your minds.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 6, 2009)

OOOO My turn for predictions

3x3x3 Speedsolve - Not Waffle
4x4x4 Speedsolve - Not Waffle
5x5x5 Speedsolve - Not Waffle
2x2x2 Speedsolve - Not Waffle
3x3x3 One-Handed - Not Waffle, Seriously...
3x3x3 Blindfolded - Not Waffle since he's not competing in BLD
Rubik's Magic - Not Waffle
Rubik's Master Magic - Not Waffle
Pyraminx - Not Waffle
Rubik's Clock - Not Waffle
4x4x4 Blindfolded - Not Waffle
5x5x5 Blindfolded - Not Waffle
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded - Not Waffle

I'm sure my predictions are very very accurate.


----------



## rob558 (Nov 6, 2009)

lol


----------



## Forte (Nov 6, 2009)

Predictions:

Everything: Joey Gouly


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 6, 2009)

I am considering this competition, but I want to become a new WCA member with some non-DNF times in my profile.

If I solve a 3x3 in 35 to 50 seconds, will that be recorded as DNF due to a cutoff time?

Most of my 3x3 BLD times are just over 10 minutes, close to 11 minutes. If I get such times, will they be recorded as DNF? Will a stopwatch be available for BLD? To be the 3rd oldest BLD solver (age: 54years, 11months) would I need to solve under 10 minutes?

What are the ethics of choosing 2 cubes multi-blind in order to have 20 minutes to solve at least 1 cube? (My accuracy rate is very high, given that amount of time.)


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 6, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> If I solve a 3x3 in 35 to 50 seconds, will that be recorded as DNF due to a cutoff time?


 There aren't any cutoff times for 3x3x3


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 6, 2009)

Your 3x3 time will not be cut off at all. 50 seconds is a very acceptable speed. You may not have the chance to do regular BLD though (over 10 minutes). That's usually something that isn't even offered at smaller competitions. You can use the multi-bld time limit to your advantage, and have 20 minutes to do 2 cubes, even if you only try to do 1.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 6, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I am considering this competition, but I want to become a new WCA member with some non-DNF times in my profile.
> 
> If I solve a 3x3 in 35 to 50 seconds, will that be recorded as DNF due to a cutoff time?
> 
> ...



For 3x3, the cutoff will be 10 minutes. 35 to 50 seconds is fine, you will definitely not be last and will not get DNFs (unless you actually don't solve the cube).

As for 3x3 BLD, we'll have a 10 minute cutoff and we won't measure past that with a stopwatch. You'll need to solve in under 10 minutes to get the 3rd oldest title.

Personally I don't like people to attempt a 1/2 multi blind...it is up to you in the end, but it wouldn't show up in the regular blindfold rankings anyway.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you Sarah, Dan, and Tim for your replies. I might come if I can train myself to wake up earlier than noon. 

Maybe there should be a multi blind regulation to deter people from intentionally solving 1/2. Maybe, to be eligible to compete in multi blind you should need at least one regular non-DNF BLD already recorded in WCA (either in that competition or earlier competitions).


----------



## Kian (Nov 7, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Thank you Sarah, Dan, and Tim for your replies. I might come if I can train myself to wake up earlier than noon.
> 
> Maybe there should be a multi blind regulation to deter people from intentionally solving 1/2. Maybe, to be eligible to compete in multi blind you should need at least one regular non-DNF BLD already recorded in WCA (either in that competition or earlier competitions).



If it became a real problem we could do something like that, but since it is rarely an issue I'm not sure that's necessary.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 7, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Thank you Sarah, Dan, and Tim for your replies. I might come if I can train myself to wake up earlier than noon.
> 
> Maybe there should be a multi blind regulation to deter people from intentionally solving 1/2. Maybe, to be eligible to compete in multi blind you should need at least one regular non-DNF BLD already recorded in WCA (either in that competition or earlier competitions).



The regulation I think should be used is to define 1/2 as DNF. After all, you didn't solve multiple cubes while blindfolded.

If you think you'll compete, you should register at http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?form=Registration+Form&competitionId=MITFall2009 soon. This will make registration go much more smoothly, and give us time to make scorecards and such.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 7, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Sarah, Dan, and Tim for your replies. I might come if I can train myself to wake up earlier than noon.
> ...



But what would keep someone from "attempting" 6 cubes with the intent of only memo'ing and doing just 2 or 3 within 60 minutes? My point is that someone might use the "multi" event to give themselves more than the average of 10 minutes per cube. If they already have a history in WCA of solving a cube (under 10 minutes) then they probably won't do multi with that intent.

Yes, I am still wavering on entering. I rarely get up before noon, and my BLD will suffer without proper sleep. My son (23 years old) says I should just go for it. I will try to decide quickly.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 7, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> 3BLD-(Tim, Tyson, Andy, Sarah)



Tim Reynolds winning BLD?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 7, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > 3BLD-(Tim, Tyson, Andy, Sarah)
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 7, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> But what would keep someone from "attempting" 6 cubes with the intent of only memo'ing and doing just 2 or 3 within 60 minutes? My point is that someone might use the "multi" event to give themselves more than the average of 10 minutes per cube. If they already have a history in WCA of solving a cube (under 10 minutes) then they probably won't do multi with that intent.



Well, a 2/6 is marked as a DNF. Trying to do 3 cubes in 60 minutes when you can't do 1 in 10 minutes would be quite difficult. So it's definitely a valid concern, but it would be quite difficult to come up with a way of doing that (other than going for 1/2)



Swordsman Kirby said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > 3BLD-(Tim, Tyson, Andy, Sarah)
> ...



That would be quite impressive, given that I'm not competing in BLD...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 7, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > But what would keep someone from "attempting" 6 cubes with the intent of only memo'ing and doing just 2 or 3 within 60 minutes? My point is that someone might use the "multi" event to give themselves more than the average of 10 minutes per cube. If they already have a history in WCA of solving a cube (under 10 minutes) then they probably won't do multi with that intent.
> ...


Wut?


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 7, 2009)

About what will the cut off times be for 4x4 and 5x5?
I have gotten my 4x4x4 down to 2.5 minutes and 5x5x5 in as little as 5. I would like to have an idea what the cut off times are so I can figure out if I should focus on solving one of them.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 7, 2009)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> About what will the cut off times be for 4x4 and 5x5?
> I have gotten my 4x4x4 down to 2.5 minutes and 5x5x5 in as little as 5. I would like to have an idea what the cut off times are so I can figure out if I should focus on solving one of them.



If I were you, I'd do 4x4 at MIT. 

I've participated with those kind of 4x4 times, and all was well. Just know that you're only going to be able to do 2 solves, unless you get REALLY lucky, and that you'll get singles, but no average.

As for 5x5, I personally plan to wait until I'm sub3 to do that again in competition. Honestly, if I haven't practiced an event, it's a waste of money for me to participate in it.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 7, 2009)

are you an organiser or a participant?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm a participant, but I'm sure I'll be helping scrambling and stuff.
I'm Stachu Korick. See my WCA stuff in my linky.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 7, 2009)

would I be able to post a single 5x5x5 time but not an average and not slow down the show? cause I am completely fine with that.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 7, 2009)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> would I be able to post a single 5x5x5 time but not an average and not slow down the show? cause I am completely fine with that.


Yes, but you'd still pay the full price for that event. You'd get 2 attempts.
Unless they have a cut-off time at which they slap you for taking too long. I'm not sure whether or not they do.


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 7, 2009)

There is a cut-off time of 3:30 in order to get a second solve (5x5). All the times can be found here:

http://mit.edu/cubeclub/#tab=compete


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 7, 2009)

it's pretty costly for me to travel to Boston. Most of the costs for me are fixed so adding on an extra 5 bucks that actually goes to support this even t and events like it is not a deciding factor.

I want to compete in as many events as I can, but I don't want to take part in an event that I am so slow that I slow down the entire event.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 7, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> There is a cut-off time of 3:30 in order to get a second solve (5x5). All the times can be found here:
> 
> http://mit.edu/cubeclub/#tab=compete



thanks. i think single 5x5x5, two 4x4x4 times, and reach my personal goals on the 3x3x3 makes the most sense. I have been practising a lot in public so I don't choke.


----------



## Kian (Nov 7, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



You mean Tim Sun. Just say that.


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 7, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> SO how about this
> $30 for
> all the magic strings
> some 3x3 stickers
> and a "Eat,Sleep, Drink, ...Cube"



Oh, When I said about the t-shirt, I meant that I would be wearing it so that you could find me, it is not for sale. Sorry for the confusion. I can definitely sell you all the magic strings though (Give me a few and I will count them). How many 3x3 sets would you want (Ill check how many I will have left since I am re-stickering a few cubes)

Sorry, it took so long to get back to you, I some how completely missed this.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 7, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > SO how about this
> ...


ohhhhhh lolololololololololololol
6-8 sets if that's possible....


----------



## blah (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a question for the organizers: Am I allowed to change the events in which I wish to participate at this point in time? In fact, can I decide during registration?

I'm not too sure if I want to compete in 2x2x2 and 5x5x5 right now, and I might go for multiBLD, so...


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 7, 2009)

blah said:


> I have a question for the organizers: Am I allowed to change the events in which I wish to participate at this point in time? In fact, can I decide during registration?
> 
> I'm not too sure if I want to compete in 2x2x2 and 5x5x5 right now, and I might go for multiBLD, so...



Sure, but the sooner you tell us, the easier our lives will be. I'll go ahead and sign you up for multiBLD--during registration, tell us if you decide you're not competing in something.


----------



## HumungousLake (Nov 8, 2009)

tis is a general cometetion qestion. Once you have solved a puzzle once do you go back to the waiting area? then wait for them to call your name again?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 8, 2009)

HumungousLake said:


> tis is a general cometetion qestion. Once you have solved a puzzle once do you go back to the waiting area? then wait for them to call your name again?



Yeah, that's how we usually run things.


----------



## HumungousLake (Nov 8, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> HumungousLake said:
> 
> 
> > tis is a general cometetion qestion. Once you have solved a puzzle once do you go back to the waiting area? then wait for them to call your name again?
> ...



it must take forever to do an avg of 5 then


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 8, 2009)

HumungousLake said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > HumungousLake said:
> ...



Not usually. We keep your puzzle and rescramble it, and call you back up pretty quickly.


----------



## ErikJ (Nov 8, 2009)

tim, you should do a best of 3 to qualify for the second round.

also I have some puzzles to sell.
3 white vcube 5x5s
2 white vcube 6x6s. one is modded the other isn't
1 white vcube 7x7

and some more random puzzles that I don't feel like going through. I'll give prices for everything there.


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 8, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> tim, you should do a best of 3 to qualify for the second round.
> 
> also I have some puzzles to sell.
> 3 white vcube 5x5s
> ...



I would definetly buy one of the v-6's (modded or un-modded doesn't matter)

Doug


----------



## AREScuber (Nov 8, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> tim, you should do a best of 3 to qualify for the second round.
> 
> also I have some puzzles to sell.
> 3 white vcube 5x5s
> ...



i will by a V 5. How much?


----------



## Blurt (Nov 8, 2009)

Ill Buy One of the v 6s. How much?


----------



## ErikJ (Nov 8, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> I'll give prices for everything there.


..


----------



## Kian (Nov 8, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> ErikJ said:
> 
> 
> > I'll give prices for everything there.
> ...



I would also be interested in a new V6. I'll talk to you at MIT, I guess.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 9, 2009)

COUNTDOWN STARTS NAO!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 9, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> COUNTDOWN STARTS NAO!


A- I made this
B-This is a better link.


----------



## AREScuber (Nov 9, 2009)

i regestered but it isn't showing up. i am wondering if it just takes a while or it is too late because it said regestration complete


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 9, 2009)

AREScuber said:


> i regestered but it isn't showing up. i am wondering if it just takes a while or it is too late because it said regestration complete





Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > chances of me coming= ~100%
> ...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 9, 2009)

OBTW. The Residence Inn has a whirlpool and swimming pool, so bring goggles and a bathing suit. Underwater cubing will happen.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 9, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> OBTW. The Residence Inn has a whirlpool and swimming pool, so bring goggles and a bathing suit. Underwater cubing will happen.



Goggles is all I need nao...


----------



## Kian (Nov 9, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> AREScuber said:
> 
> 
> > i regestered but it isn't showing up. i am wondering if it just takes a while or it is too late because it said regestration complete
> ...



Indeed. Plus, the WCA website gets a little funny. Always be sure to refresh your browser when you open a page, sometimes it opens an older version of the page first when it's a page you've already viewed. I'm not computer savvy enough to know why this happens, but it does.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 9, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> OBTW. The Residence Inn has a whirlpool and swimming pool, so bring goggles and a bathing suit. Underwater cubing will happen.



Underwater one-footed speed team blindfold solving?

Video that!


----------



## blah (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone up for team BLD? I *do* hold the UWR, so...


----------



## Kian (Nov 10, 2009)

blah said:


> Anyone up for team BLD? I *do* hold the UWR, so...



Ohhhh get a partner and we can have a few groups do team BLD races. My brother and I are pretty good.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 10, 2009)

blah said:


> Anyone up for team BLD? I *do* hold the UWR, so...



me and justin are gonna team BLD with roux


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 10, 2009)

Kian said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone up for team BLD? I *do* hold the UWR, so...
> ...


me + Justin = pwn at team stuff


----------



## Anthony (Nov 10, 2009)

blah said:


> Anyone up for team BLD? I *do* hold the UWR, so...



Oh.
My PB with Eric is 18.06 (nonlucky) done at Worlds. Aili, Lars, Joey, Charlie, etc were all watching. 
Have you sub 18'd?


----------



## blah (Nov 10, 2009)

My partner isn't even here. He kinda quit cubing  And he's at the other end of the planet anyway 

Wanted: New partner 

Just so you guys know, I (we) don't use any codes for F2L, it's just long strings of "R", "U", "L", "prime" and "turn left/right" fired rapidly and non-stop at the person who's executing  Is anyone really good at processing such commands in their heads real fast? Edit: Now that I think about it, I haven't been doing this stuff for ages, I might just be really bad at it now 

Edit:


Anthony said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone up for team BLD? I *do* hold the UWR, so...
> ...


Oops, never  But we're pretty consistent, what's your average?


----------



## Anthony (Nov 10, 2009)

blah said:


> My partner isn't even here. He kinda quit cubing  And he's at the other end of the planet anyway
> 
> Wanted: New partner
> 
> ...



We don't see each other very often so we're not consistent at all. If we get like a couple hours to practice I think we're around 26-27 average. But at first we're like 30ish with some random low 20 singles lol. The 18 was just a really nice solve and I didn't choke on the V perm at the end. xD You're probably a little faster on average.

Dude, you need to go to Nats next year with your buddy, and I'll convince Eric to go. 
That would be fun. No one ever wants to race TeamBLD against us lol.


----------



## blah (Nov 10, 2009)

*You pwn.*

We're 30.xx-ish average. Don't think we've ever subbed-30. I think our problem is we don't have any codes for F2L 

It's actually pretty funny because I didn't get to meet my partner much either. But that's not the point anymore, I need a new partner right now


----------



## HumungousLake (Nov 10, 2009)

do most parents just drop their kids off? My mom doesn't really want to stay


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 10, 2009)

HumungousLake said:


> do most parents just drop their kids off? My mom doesn't really want to stay


Some people do that, but a lot of parents stay there the entire time because it took them like 3 hours to get there and they don't want to go back home and then back to the competition. Others thought hangout throughout the town going to restaurants, shops, libraries, etc.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 10, 2009)

blah said:


> *You pwn.*
> 
> We're 30.xx-ish average. Don't think we've ever subbed-30. I think our problem is we don't have any codes for F2L
> 
> It's actually pretty funny because I didn't get to meet my partner much either. But that's not the point anymore, I need a new partner right now



I'm assuming you mean you haven't sub 20'd. 

Anyway, maybe someday we can try it together? xD
Oh, btw, we haven't tried very many times but we've got around 40 seconds doing OH TeamBLD, you should try it, you'd totally destroy us. 

Edit: Oh, and we do have F2L codes. But sometimes we mess up a lot. Check this out..


----------



## blah (Nov 10, 2009)

Let's put it this way: I don't believe in singles 

We've never had a sub-30 average, that was what I said, and that was what I meant


----------



## Anthony (Nov 10, 2009)

blah said:


> Let's put it this way: I don't believe in singles
> 
> We've never had a sub-30 average, that was what I said, and that was what I meant



Oh, okay I gotcha.
I think our best average is like 26.xx.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 10, 2009)

I (Robert D. Johnson) just registered for 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3bld and am very nervous. I hope I get the sleep I need to do a successful BLD under 10 min. In any case, I will get to see and maybe talk with some great cubers!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 11, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I (Robert D. Johnson) just registered for 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3bld and am very nervous. I hope I get the sleep I need to do a successful BLD under 10 min. In any case, I will get to see and maybe talk with some great cubers!



I also need a lot of sleep, but probably won't get much, from cubing the night before.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 11, 2009)

I was considering attending this but then I saw the huge competitor list and changed my mind (ignore the fact that I have three exams next week). :/


----------



## Dave Campbell (Nov 11, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> I was considering attending this but then I saw the huge competitor list and changed my mind



It is true, you should definitely try to only go to competitions where no one else is there. I mean, who wants other cubers there to muck up a competition?


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey, I thought it might be nice to let the organizers knows that I won't be attending the entire competition, and I may not even do 2/3 of my events. My parents don't want to stay, and according to them "We'll try to stay until at least 12". I'm signed up for 3 speed, OH, and 5x5. They won't give me any definitive answers as to how long we'll stay, but I'd guess sometime late afternoon. What if I don't do some events?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 11, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Hey, I thought it might be nice to let the organizers knows that I won't be attending the entire competition, and I may not even do 2/3 of my events. My parents don't want to stay, and according to them "We'll try to stay until at least 12". I'm signed up for 3 speed, OH, and 5x5. They won't give me any definitive answers as to how long we'll stay, but I'd guess sometime late afternoon. What if I don't do some events?



Lay down the law. Tell your parents they are staying all day.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 11, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > I was considering attending this but then I saw the huge competitor list and changed my mind
> ...



Ha ha. Maybe ExoCorsair just does not like waiting around due to all the competitors. My reasons for attending are (1) to get my name into the WCA database; (2) meet and watch some great cubers; and (3) maybe get recorded as the 3rd oldest BLD solver.

Should some of us bring our own Stackmat timers and pads to help keep things moving?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 11, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Should some of us bring our own Stackmat timers and pads to help keep things moving?



We would then be limited in the number of judges if this is the case.


----------



## Kian (Nov 11, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Should some of us bring our own Stackmat timers and pads to help keep things moving?



The best way to keep things moving will be to offer yourself as a judge whenever possible. There will be enough timing stations for it to move smoothly enough, I believe, so long as there are judges and competitors constantly using them all.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> My reasons for attending are ... (3) maybe get recorded as the 3rd oldest BLD solver.



Wow, pressure is going to be on the following weekend for me to get a successful BLD solve - you might knock me off the oldest BLD solvers list this weekend, but a solve next weekend will get me back on. 

But seriously, good luck to you - I hope you do great! You've been working on it long enough that I really hope you get a successful solve - I'll be rooting for you!

(And sorry I can't come - it's just too far for us - it's amazing all the awesome people who are going to be there!)


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 11, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > My reasons for attending are ... (3) maybe get recorded as the 3rd oldest BLD solver.
> ...



Thanks for the support. I've done over a thousand successful bld solves, but I still have trouble doing them under 10 minutes. Most of my solves are without time pressure or distractions so it will be a challenge at MIT.

Even if you drop off the [silly] list, you will still be famous for all your BLD skills -- such as the "behind the back OH, while juggling with the other hand" youtube video. Didn't you also do two 7x7 BLD ?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 11, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > I was considering attending this but then I saw the huge competitor list and changed my mind
> ...



Indeed. There's also no fun in meeting new people.

In all seriousness, I think that 80 people is way too much for a one-day competition. I'm reminded of Princeton Open 2008, specifically...


----------



## joey (Nov 11, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball just go faster.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 11, 2009)

Kian said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > Should some of us bring our own Stackmat timers and pads to help keep things moving?
> ...



We will have an excess of timers actually--we're probably going to set up 12 stations. We'll have about 10 people (either from MIT or who are staying with me) judging at any time, so we'll only call for more judges if we are falling behind. I really don't want to rely on random competitors as judges, only MIT students and people who I'm giving a place to sleep.

That said, if I do start shouting that we need more judges, that means we're completely hosed and you should come help out.



ExoCorsair said:


> In all seriousness, I think that 80 people is way too much for a one-day competition. I'm reminded of Princeton Open 2008, specifically...



We have the competition in a lecture hall that holds 566. We'll have 10 timers going on at once, and about 25 people who will be judging or scrambling pretty much all day. I don't think that this will be like Princeton; I think we will have plenty of people and equipment to run the competition smoothly.

Josh: Sorry to hear you won't be here all day. Just tell me when you're leaving so I can get rid of your extra scorecards.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Nov 12, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> In all seriousness, I think that 80 people is way too much for a one-day competition. I'm reminded of Princeton Open 2008, specifically...



I wouldn't concern yourself with that. Princeton Open was unexpected, as far as i understand the case. MIT has a lot of well trained, very experienced people at running competitions on site. I mean, _a lot_. For that many stations, the numbers are not a big deal at all. When it is done right, 80 people is easily manageable. 

In conclusion, you should go.


----------



## Micael (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Mr Reynolds,
This will be my first competition and I have a little consern about BLD. Specifically, about the stickers. What if the stickers are used? May the cube be not allowed for BLD?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 12, 2009)

Micael said:


> Hi Mr Reynolds,
> This will be my first competition and I have a little consern about BLD. Specifically, about the stickers. What if the stickers are used? May the cube be not allowed for BLD?



Micael,

If the stickers are worn away to the point where you can easily feel the difference between two stickers, we may not allow it. But we're not going to reject cubes just because there's a small chip in one of the stickers. Basically, it's a case-by-case thing; it's possible that we won't allow the cube, but we won't be unnecessarily strict about that.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 12, 2009)

Micael said:


> Hi Mr Reynolds,
> This will be my first competition and I have a little consern about BLD. Specifically, about the stickers. What if the stickers are used? May the cube be not allowed for BLD?



And you could borrow another person's cube (if they're willing) that fits by the regulations, but isn't too different from your cube (eg, same colour scheme, similar type of cube, perhaps even the same).


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 12, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mr Reynolds,
> ...


Or, if all else fails, you can have a sticker set from me 

This is what the venue looks like, according to google maps

*http://tinyurl.com/MITFALL2009*

okay. see that biker? We're gonna throw cubes at him, if he somehow shows up


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 12, 2009)

That's a cyclist, not a biker.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 12, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> That's a cyclist, not a biker.


He's using a bike.

I use cubes. 
I'm called a cuber.

Therefore, one who uses bikes is a biker.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 12, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> This is what the venue looks like, according to google maps
> 
> *http://tinyurl.com/MITFALL2009*
> 
> okay. see that biker? We're gonna throw cubes at him, if he somehow shows up



So that's just the main entrance to MIT...all the main academic buildings are connected pretty much. That's the entrance to building 7, we're in building 26.

I mentioned this a while ago, but we're going to have an informal meet-up on the second floor of the Stratton Student Center (84 mass ave, building W20) at 8 pm the night before the competition for anyone staying nearby overnight. And the night of the competition too, probably.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 12, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I've done over a thousand successful bld solves, but I still have trouble doing them under 10 minutes.


Joey's right - just go faster. I know it sounds ridiculous, but it does help. You should start practicing timing yourself, too - that way you know how fast "fast" is. But admittedly, you probably shouldn't try to go too much faster until after the competition - stick with what you know for now.



rjohnson_8ball said:


> Even if you drop off the [silly] list...


I agree, it is pretty silly. It's still fun to be on, though. Most of my accomplishments are silly anyway. 



rjohnson_8ball said:


> ..., you will still be famous for all your BLD skills -- such as the "behind the back OH, while juggling with the other hand" youtube video. Didn't you also do two 7x7 BLD ?



I tried 2 7x7x7 BLD - on three different occasions - I failed all 3. But it's fun trying.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 12, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > rjohnson_8ball said:
> ...



O, please don't call my one reason to fame in the cubing world a "silly list".
(Although I agree it is). Very much good luck to you, I'll hold my thumbs 

A 1000 successful solves and never been to a competition, I'd say it is about time!!


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 12, 2009)

joey said:


> rjohnson_8ball just go faster.



Trying... If I shorten my memo time, then I might get a blank later during recall. I use 3OP. After I memo edge cycles, corner cycles, edge flips, corner twists, I check recall of permutations before I begin. My execution is not what is holding me back so much, but my memo+recall. One thing that helps is I try to add more meaning to things in my memo to make things stick. Sleep and good nutrition makes a difference for me.


----------



## joey (Nov 12, 2009)

I agree with Mike agreeing with me.
I also agree when Mike says it's best not to change too much before a comp.

After the comp, just do some memo.. but don't review. Just memo once.. well maybe twice, but that's it. Or set a time limit, maybe 5mins (I'm not sure) and once you get to that point you HAVE to start solving. I used to do it with 15s


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 12, 2009)

What parking lot is closest to building 26? My mom injured her knee and would prefer to not walk too far.

Edit: I can't even recall where the parking lot link is.

Edit 2:http://web.mit.edu/facilities/transportation/parking/visitors/public_parking.html


----------



## Tyson (Nov 12, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> What parking lot is closest to building 26? My mom injured her knee and would prefer to not walk too far.
> 
> Edit: I can't even recall where the parking lot link is.
> 
> Edit 2:http://web.mit.edu/facilities/transportation/parking/visitors/public_parking.html



Your mom and I can be friends. My right knee is so screwed up right now.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 12, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> What parking lot is closest to building 26? My mom injured her knee and would prefer to not walk too far.
> 
> Edit: I can't even recall where the parking lot link is.
> 
> Edit 2:http://web.mit.edu/facilities/transportation/parking/visitors/public_parking.html



So buildings 44 and 46 are right near building 26. I really don't know anything about the lot there, but it looks small on the map. On http://whereis.mit.edu/?selection=P11&zoom=18, though, it says "closed for construction into late winter, spaces are available in the Stata Garage". The Stata garage is right across Vassar Street. I'm guessing that means you can park there, but I don't really know--students don't have cars at MIT for the most part, and there's a good reason for that...

If that lot doesn't work, I think the Hayward St. lot is your best bet (http://whereis.mit.edu/?selection=P5&zoom=17).


----------



## salshort (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey, can someone sign me in the MIT open for the 2x2x2 for 4x4x4, I have everything else registered but just realized these i will be competing in.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 12, 2009)

salshort said:


> Hey, can someone sign me in the MIT open for the 2x2x2 for 4x4x4, I have everything else registered but just realized these i will be competing in.



Sure...but it won't let me update it on the WCA page. Don't worry, we have it down on the registration sheet.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 12, 2009)

My parents exhibited some empathy for once, and decided that they will drop me off, and not burden me with the restriction of only staying for 3 hours. I should be attending the entire thing, and without my family following me around. =DDDDDDDD I look forward to meeting you all!!! I should come up with something to wear to identify me by, if only I had a panda shirt....


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 12, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> My parents exhibited some empathy for once, and decided that they will drop me off, and not burden me with the restriction of only staying for 3 hours. I should be attending the entire thing, and without my family following me around. =DDDDDDDD I look forward to meeting you all!!! I should come up with something to wear to identify me by, if only I had a panda shirt....


nametag.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 12, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > My parents exhibited some empathy for once, and decided that they will drop me off, and not burden me with the restriction of only staying for 3 hours. I should be attending the entire thing, and without my family following me around. =DDDDDDDD I look forward to meeting you all!!! I should come up with something to wear to identify me by, if only I had a panda shirt....
> ...



Or wear sandwich boards.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 12, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > My parents exhibited some empathy for once, and decided that they will drop me off, and not burden me with the restriction of only staying for 3 hours. I should be attending the entire thing, and without my family following me around. =DDDDDDDD I look forward to meeting you all!!! I should come up with something to wear to identify me by, if only I had a panda shirt....
> ...



Ew, name tags on my videos yuck. How about like a bright red long sleeve and grey skinny jeans? =P


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 12, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...


heh
fine

You'll know who I am.
0.o


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 12, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



we all wear nametags at Canadian competitions...

wear a panda hat or something


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 12, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



http://www.timboucher.com/journal/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/king-panda-suit.jpg


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 12, 2009)

I am on the MIT list of entries but not on the WCA list, yet. Does someone do this manually? (Was it okay for me to include my middle initial as well as first and last name? Nobody else entered with more than their first and last name. I included my middle initial because there are other people with my name.)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 12, 2009)

People are only added to the database *after* their first comp.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 12, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I included my middle initial because there are other people with my name.)



You don't need a middle initial. It's all done by the WCA ID. First four numbers are the year you first competed, followed by the first four digits of your last name(carried over to the first x digits in your first name if you have a short last name), followed by the number of people who also had the same year and four letters as you. For example: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009CHAN17 is the 17th 'CHAN' to compete in 2009.

As for when you get your ID, it is created when the results for the competition have been posted.


----------



## AREScuber (Nov 12, 2009)

AREScuber said:


> ender9994 said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



Now i need 4 centers. I cube too hard the center just snapped off my 4x4


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 12, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



We'll be wearing them this time too...at least the first 80 people registered will, thanks to Seventowns.



rjohnson_8ball said:


> I am on the MIT list of entries but not on the WCA list, yet. Does someone do this manually? (Was it okay for me to include my middle initial as well as first and last name? Nobody else entered with more than their first and last name. I included my middle initial because there are other people with my name.)



Uh...so the WCA database seems to be doing strange things. A few days ago it deleted registrants 77-83...I re-added all of them, then it deleted all of them again. I won't bother this time, it keeps resetting and it doesn't matter since everything is in our spreadsheet.

Most people don't bother having middle initials in their name, and there aren't any other Robert Johnsons in the database yet.


----------



## AREScuber (Nov 13, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



Yeah it just unregistered me for the competition but i still have a profile. Im still technically preregistered, right?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 13, 2009)

Anyone who filled out the registration form is fine. Jackson, you're in our list of people who registered, so you're fine.

Anyone who didn't fill out the registration form is not fine. Fill out the registration form if you haven't already.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 13, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Nobody else entered with more than their first and last name. I included my middle initial because there are other people with my name.)



This is why the WCA asks for your birthday, because it helps to uniquely identify you. As long as you use your WCA ID on future registrations, you'll be good.


----------



## TimeFreeze (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm going  and I'm using my new Taiyan II with a red-blue type a edge!

It's a type a edge because my order was screwed up and I got 11 edges and 9 corners.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 13, 2009)

TimeFreeze said:


> I'm going  and I'm using my new Taiyan II with a red-blue type a edge!
> 
> It's a type a edge because my order was screwed up and I got 11 edges and 9 corners.



Aman, did you pre-register? Please do so...we really would rather have people preregistered then to register new people at the competition.

In general, you should register at least a week in advance. At this point I've already made scorecards and have a rough idea of how many people are going. Registering now helps make day-of registration run faster, and alerts us if there's going to be a huge number of people and we didn't realize it.


----------



## salshort (Nov 13, 2009)

alright, ty.



Tim Reynolds said:


> salshort said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, can someone sign me in the MIT open for the 2x2x2 for 4x4x4, I have everything else registered but just realized these i will be competing in.
> ...


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 13, 2009)

Update: Live results are available (thanks to Jim Mertens) at http://cubeclub.scripts.mit.edu/

The list of competitors is old--don't worry if your name isn't on there or your events are wrong. It'll be correct during the competition.


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 13, 2009)

*AREScuber:* 4 rubik's centers and various stickers it is. I will try and find you at the competition.

*Waffle=jim:* I have about 30 magic strings. Do you want the tiles as well? Also, it turns out I will only have about 3 or 4 extra 3x3 sticker sets available.

*I will be wearing a susquehanna University sweatshirt or a "eat,sleep, drink, cube shirt" for anyone trying to find me*
*
Tim:* Can you switch me from master magic (mine broke  ) to multi-blind? sorry for the late notification.

*ErikJ:* Have you decided on a price for the 6x6? (so I know how much cash to bring)

*Tyson:* Please disregard my private message.

For anyone looking for overnight parking, I'm using a place called the "commons garage" which is only about 1 mile from the competition and costs $22 for the night


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 13, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Update: Live results are available (thanks to Jim Mertens) at http://cubeclub.scripts.mit.edu/
> 
> The list of competitors is old--don't worry if your name isn't on there or your events are wrong. It'll be correct during the competition.



Cool. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 13, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> People are only added to the database *after* their first comp.



Not what I said. It looks to me like the list of registered competitors contains orange names (from WCA database) and black names (not yet in WCA). For example, Zach Connoly is written in black on that page and is not in WCA. I was asking why my name still is not yet on that page, but is in the MIT list of competitors. There are just a few other people missing too. My guess is that the list is due to be manually updated from MIT. See

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...stered+Competitiors&competitionId=MITFall2009

and the lists at the bottom of
http://mit.edu/cubeclub/#tab=compete
such as
http://web.mit.edu/cubeclub/rankings/333.txt

Tim -- I assume by "Jackson" you mean "Johnson".


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 13, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Tim -- I assume by "Jackson" you mean "Johnson".



I was talking to Jackson actually (ARESCuber). But you're on our list of registrants too, so don't worry.


----------



## ErikJ (Nov 13, 2009)

tim, I highly recommend you do best of 3 instead of average of 5 for the first round of 3x3. I don't want this to end up like princeton 08. where the first round of 3x3 took 3.5 hours.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 13, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> tim, I highly recommend you do best of 3 instead of average of 5 for the first round of 3x3. I don't want this to end up like princeton 08. where the first round of 3x3 took 3.5 hours.



Erik, we will be fine. During 3x3, we'll have 10 timers and 10 capable judges (who will have competed before 8:45, and thus can start judging immediately at 9:15). We know that we have a large crowd, and we'll have ample dedicated staff to make sure that everything moves along. I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Nov 13, 2009)

Is there going to be that meet-up thing tonight, that people talked about earlier, if so when/where?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 13, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I mentioned this a while ago, but we're going to have an informal meet-up on the second floor of the Stratton Student Center (84 mass ave, building W20) at 8 pm the night before the competition for anyone staying nearby overnight. And the night of the competition too, probably.



page 31


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 14, 2009)

the competition hasn't even started yet...but 
did you know...

-that Forte can do M3 on a pyraminx?
-that Jules and Forte get along very well?
-that they also make a great singing teaam?
-that Justin and Forte played a game involving naming as many pokemon characters as possible?
-that Sarah's screwdriver was confiscated at the airport?
-that Jules likes to throw cubes at people?
-Justin, Forte and Sarah like to jaywalk?
-that Patrick said "white is against yellow" when looking at Sarah's cube and Jules replied "Where?!?"
-that Jules is racist?


----------



## JustinJ (Nov 14, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> -that Justin and Forte played a game involving naming as many pokemon (*) as possible?



We missed Vulpix, Ninetales, Paras, Parasect, Drowzee, Hypno, Lickitung, Pinsir, Omanyte, Omastar, Kabuto, Kabutops, and Aerodactyl 

*Fixed (well, we did play characters, but the depth and complexity of that game paled in comparison to this one)

That was a super fun day, and I can't wait for the real competition to start


----------



## Anthony (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll be competing a few hundred miles away, but good luck to all.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm heading down to Mass now. I'm wearing all grey and black shoes. See you guys there.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah...I'm already here


----------



## Edmund (Nov 14, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> -that Sarah's screwdriver was confiscated at the airport?


Did they confiscate jig-a-loo or CRC or anything? They wouldn't let me bring my crc on my last flight.


----------



## y2kkmac (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## jtjogobonito (Nov 14, 2009)

Results:

http://cubeclub.scripts.mit.edu/index.php#0


----------



## Edmund (Nov 14, 2009)

GO JAMESON!!!!! WR!!!!!


----------



## Blurt (Nov 14, 2009)

i came in 68th in 3x3 and 22nd in magic lol i suck


----------



## ErikJ (Nov 14, 2009)

I sucked. I didn't make it to 3x3 finals but when I tried the scrambles I got a 9.11 on the second one.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 15, 2009)

Where are those results? I suppose they'll be up some other time. How were the award ceremonies? I left just before them.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 15, 2009)

Wait were there any other wr's? A 2x2 first round average? Jameson's single in magic?


----------



## Anthony (Nov 15, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> Results:
> ...
> 
> *3x3:Rowe Hessler (12.38)*



I'm very proud of myself for tying that average in comp today.


----------



## Forte (Nov 15, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Wait were there any other wr's? A 2x2 first round average? *PATRICK*'s single in magic?



2x2: No.

Patrick: 0.78 single, 0.01 away


----------



## Forte (Nov 15, 2009)

Felix got an NAR average for Pyraminx~!!!! (GO FELIX! AMERICA FTW!!! )

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustinJ (Nov 15, 2009)

Someone on this forum (HowSuneisNow, I think) left their keys at the restaurant. I took them, so send me your address and I can send them to you.


----------



## blah (Nov 15, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> 3x3 OH: Rowe Hessler (19.4x), *Dan Cohen (23.xx?)*, Erik Johnson (24.xx)


Did I get a medal I didn't deserve?  I'll give it back next weekend if there was a mistake with the results


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 15, 2009)

blah said:


> jtjogobonito said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 OH: Rowe Hessler (19.4x), *Dan Cohen (23.xx?)*, Erik Johnson (24.xx)
> ...



No, John's wrong...you came in second.

There was a mistake in the results though...Dan actually came in 4th in 3x3 with 13.00. Everything will be corrected when it's uploaded to the WCA site.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Nov 15, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > jtjogobonito said:
> ...



When will that be?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow, there goes any BLD NR hopes in Malaysian Open.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 15, 2009)

Results won't be posted before Bob gets home...and I'm checking all the results right now, so that's another factor.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Nov 15, 2009)

blah said:


> jtjogobonito said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 OH: Rowe Hessler (19.4x), *Dan Cohen (23.xx?)*, Erik Johnson (24.xx)
> ...



Oh crap, sorry. I thought I saw Dan go up.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 15, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> *Magic:* Patrick Jameson (0.90 WR), Not sure about second, Not sure about third



More like, "Patrick Jameson 0.90WR, who cares, who cares"


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 15, 2009)

i should have won...


----------



## rob558 (Nov 15, 2009)

wow i really wish i didnt mess up everyone of my crosses cus apparently your times go way up when you have all 10 second crosses..... who knew


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Nov 15, 2009)

my times were 22, 25, 26, 50, 22. Just lol.


----------



## rob558 (Nov 15, 2009)

33.72 29.46 31.22 35.00 28.61 28.61
when i usually average about 25 
soooo wonderful...


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Nov 15, 2009)

rob558 said:


> 33.72 29.46 31.22 35.00 28.61 28.61
> when i usually average about 25
> soooo wonderful...



Wanna race to sub 20 avg of 5? I'm at 25 also.


----------



## rob558 (Nov 15, 2009)

k lets do it
for it to count you have to make a vid and write the scrambles for it though


----------



## blah (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome competition! I finally got to meet so many people I've wanted to meet 

Did you know...

that this was my first competition in America?
and it was awesome?
that I had so many +2s I don't even remember how many I had?
that Ian Winokur only uses the two front slots for team BLD?
and doesn't know the difference between Sune and Antisune?
and just calls them lefty Sune and righty Sune?
that we're telepathic because I immediately knew he meant R perm when he said "7"?
and was my judge for about half my solves?
and actually noticed that I use COLL when he saw my long pause at the bowtie OLL? (good judges pay attention )
that Bob recognized me as "the team BLD guy"?
but I didn't recognize him? :fp
that Sarah was my awesomest partner for team BLD today?
that we had an antisune + PLL skip?
like Nakajima's OH ex-WR?
but I don't remember what the time was?
but it beat her previous personal best?
that she has an awesome blindfold with glitter beads on it?
and is really comfortable to put on because it's really cushiony and stuff?
that the bowtie OLL is also called "the finger" OLL?
that "the finger" OLL is also called retarded fishy by people who think purple is the best color?
that chameleons are actually hammerhead sharks in disguise?
that there are dead guys on cubes?
and frying pans?
and broken frying pans?
that angelfishes actually look like "R"s?
that when Ian says spin right he means a y' rotation and when Sarah says spin right he means a y rotation?
that it's really hard to go back and forth between them for team BLD?
that I still haven't figured out who the random guy who kept trying to distract me during team BLD was?
that Forte can pronounce my last name right but doesn't want to?
that Sarah thought it was pronounced lion, like ROAR lion?
that Forte is a really good singer?
and dances randomly to entertain himself when everyone's just hanging around wondering what to do next?
and turns his square-1 real smooth?
that I heard some random kid say pie-raminx instead of pyraminx?
that Stachu didn't buy any stickers from me after all because none of us could remember what he ordered?
and he judged me for 4x4x4 BLD at which I FAILED miserably today?
and he's really awesome to hang out with?
because statues don't talk? 
that I sucked hard at all speed events today? (which is actually only two events for me )
that Josh the Panda is my lucky judge?
because he volunteered to be judge at his first competition?
which is pretty awesome?
that Kirby beat me at my first BLD attempt by 0.06 seconds?
and completely destroyed me at my second attempt because I was stupid enough to triple check my edges when I had them memorized in about 7 seconds?
because I thought there was going to be a third attempt?
and there actually wasn't?
and everyone else, too, thought there was a third attempt?
that Michael Jackson had a girlfriend in my story for my second BLD attempt?
but I can't really say what happened between them in my story in a public forum like this one? 
that I lost my timer twice and found it three times? 
that I went to the bathroom 17 times today to run my hands in warm water and to wash them with soap to get the sweat off? (yeah I counted)
that I carry my towel with me everywhere I go?
because sweaty palms suck?
that I stood for my first 9 OH solves and had a couple of +2s and lots of crappy solves?
and I got a sub-20 single when I randomly decided to sit for my last solve?
that Sarah has perfect pitch?
or at least makes random guesses at random notes Forte randomly sings?
that Jules and I had Jules for breakfast this morning?
that Jules actually has Jules for breakfast every morning?
because he's racist?
and I'm racist too?
that Jules DNFed his first 4x4x4 attempt so he couldn't get a second attempt?
and he DNFed his 5x5x5 too?
but he pwns at Roux OH solves just 'cause he can sub-60?
and he can't slice for OH?
that Jules and Sarah managed to do two team solves with Roux AND Fridrich?
and the Roux one kinda took forever?
and it was really funny?
that I had 2 DPs for 4x4x4 but they're actually single parities for me because I use a DP alg to fix OP?
that Tyson yelled at me when I tried to pick up someone's corner when his cube exploded?
but he's actually really nice to talk to when he judged me for my second BLD attempt?
and he has a BLD book written by Chuck that's in Indonesian?
and I'm hoping I can understand it?
that I really want to thank Tim Reynolds for organizing this amazing competition?
and everyone who turned up to make it such an awesome one?
and everyone else who helped out to keep it running smoothly?
that I'll be adding more stuff to this list even though I know no one really bothers to read the whole thing?


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 15, 2009)

i should have won


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Nov 15, 2009)

I know I can't belive that you lost


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 15, 2009)

I lost my package of stickers.

It's a bubble envelope just like cubesmith sends and there's a bunch of complete fluorescent white replacements sets inside for several cubes. On the envelope, I wrote, STICKERS in black marker

I also lost a small yellow towel.

Please PM me if they were found


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 15, 2009)

Except for me failing quite hard in just about everything, losing my stackmat and mini QJ 4x4, and breaking my meffert's 4x4 minutes before I had to compete, it was quite a fun competition .

Does anyone happen to have a stackmat and/or a mini QJ 4x4 that isn't their's?


----------



## blah (Nov 15, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> *Except for me failing quite hard in just about everything*, losing my stackmat and mini QJ 4x4, and breaking my meffert's 4x4 minutes before I had to compete, it was quite a fun competition .
> 
> Does anyone happen to have a stackmat and/or a mini QJ 4x4 that isn't their's?


So uh, what about that WR you got?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 15, 2009)

blah said:


> So uh, what about that WR you got?





PatrickJameson said:


> Except for me failing quite hard in *just about* everything


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 15, 2009)

The live results now contain the complete, checked results. See http://cubeclub.scripts.mit.edu/. I sent them to Bob, they'll be on the WCA site soon hopefully.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 15, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Someone on this forum (HowSuneisNow, I think) left their keys at the restaurant. I took them, so send me your address and I can send them to you.



yes sent you a PM back. thanks so much.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 15, 2009)

i should have won


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 15, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> i should have won



You must really think that, huh?
What went wrong?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok, so I seems that I also lost my 2x2.

Can you please check if you have a white 2x2 with cubesmith bright stickers on it that isn't yours?

Please PM if you have found it


----------



## Lofty (Nov 15, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> i should have won



Hey, at least you took my OH record.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 15, 2009)

what an awesome competition 
I'll add more DYKs when I get home (in ~6 hours)


----------



## Escher (Nov 15, 2009)

Anthony said:


> jtjogobonito said:
> 
> 
> > Results:
> ...



WTF


----------



## TEGTaylor (Nov 15, 2009)

DYK's

some people would do anything for an edison?
Dave realllllly wants an edison but is too lazy to buy one?
all of Jules cubes are rediculiosly loose?
Patrick missed the magic single wr by .01?
Rowe should have won?
I plus two'ed an entire average? (2x2, duh)
Jules came in last in 4 and 5? his time? DNF and DNF
more to come later.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 15, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> i should have won...



nome.

we need to start holding finals in the morning, I would do so much better...


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 15, 2009)

I missed OH finals by .11 lol

I did really good though. The 1:42 5x5 single is actually my all time best.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 15, 2009)

I still haven't gotten news about my white 2x2...
If anyone has found it, can you please, please,please tell me.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 15, 2009)

OMG MY MAGIC TIMES WERE SO GOOD!!!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 15, 2009)

I have jules' 2x2. I also have a Life is Good bag, with a little keychain thing that says "Emma". PM me if it's yours.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 15, 2009)

crap. I lost so much stuff...did anyone find a silver and black skullcandy headphones...

and thanks tim for finding my 2x2


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 15, 2009)

I am home now  I spent the entire plane ride writing down DYKs, and I filled out 2 pages (both sides) 
now all I need to do it type it all up, brb.



blah said:


> that Sarah was my awesomest partner for team BLD today?
> that we had an antisune + PLL skip?
> like Nakajima's OH ex-WR?
> but I don't remember what the time was?
> but it beat her previous personal best?


chyeah! The antisune+ PLL skip was 36.11  



blah said:


> that she has an awesome blindfold with glitter beads on it?
> and is really comfortable to put on because it's really cushiony and stuff?


 more people complimented my pretty blindfold than my cube hat or 1x1 earrings 



blah said:


> that there are dead guys on cubes?
> and frying pans?
> and broken frying pans?
> that angelfishes actually look like "R"s?


I love my OLL nicknames  



blah said:


> that when Ian says spin right he means a y' rotation and when Sarah says spin right he means a y rotation?
> that it's really hard to go back and forth between them for team BLD?


ohhhhh. I think of spin right as y since R becomes F, I hear it as "spin (right)". I guess y' would make more sense since it would be spinning towards the right, hah.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I am home now  I spent the entire plane ride writing down DYKs, and I filled out 2 pages (both sides)
> now all I need to do it type it all up, brb.



WHAT??
That's madness. DNF + DYK princess ;p


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 15, 2009)

Scrambles are online at http://mit.edu/cubeclub/MIT Fall09 Scrambles.zip.

I also found a Magic. If anyone wants to claim it, please contact me.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 15, 2009)

Did You Know
-BOB'S CAR FAILS LOL?
-Dressing up like a starmtrooper and ordering at subway is not funny?
-Tim fell, and that's all I remember of 1:30 AM?
-Me and Harris rode in the trunk?
-Kian loves Meryl Streep, John Cusack, and whales?
-Chris "get in mah belly' Pelley?
-Pat RickJames Son?
-Me, Forte, Felix, Justin, Statue, and various other people fail at finding subway?
-The same group of people plus Rowe and Erik fail at finding subway?
-Erik was leading us bat actually had no clue where he was going?
-Me, John Tamanas, and Statue fail at finding Subway?
-John's mom foinh us and then actually ditched us?
-Patrick DANGEROUS Jameson?
-Boulet means cannonball in French?
-Kian loves Meryl Streep?
-SUPER-X AND HELI CUBE I'M IN LOVE
-I can't solve things when Pat RickJames Son tapes me, but I can do heli cube in 1:20 off camera
-Andrew Cormier is amazing?
-Taylor "Gwen Stefani" B-F?
-Canadians suck at splitting a bill?
-Canadians make no effort to make a bunch of dollars look presentable?
-Something involving a scrotum, a zipper, and chewing gum?
-John Tamanas worships the devil?
-JUMPING JACKS?
-Show Me Your Genitals?
-They hid the TV...?
-They also hid the light bulbs, but those were found?
-Kian doesn't like Kegham's singing?
-Kyle doesn't like convos between me, Harris, and Kegham?
-Neither does Kian?
-Kyle didn't like the picture?
-Kyle had already seen enough of that in Superbad?
-Nobody told me I was spending two nights in Boston?
-Nobody told my parents either?
-Tyson definitely abused having a giant screen showing everything he did?
-So did we?
-Woman are equal and they deserve respect?
-Just kidding the should suck my d?
-JUMPING JACKS?
-Rowe should have won?


----------



## Forte (Nov 15, 2009)

Did you know . . .

OMFG Magic real man's average of 10


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Nov 15, 2009)

someone lent out a red blindfold and I have it. Email me at [email protected] if it's yours


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 15, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> crap. I lost so much stuff...did anyone find a silver and black skullcandy headphones...
> 
> and thanks tim for finding my 2x2



I have your headphones


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 15, 2009)

Did you know that…

 we were planning to walk to the venue from the hotel since it was only 5 minutes away, but we didn't since it rained in the morning?
 Nathan's mom drove him, Stachu and Jules from the hotel to the venue, and was supposed to come back to pick up Justin, Forte and I?
 she didn't come back?
 Jules said it was because they "got lost" ? 
 the hotel room had red vases with black stripes?
 we didn't do much team stuff in the hotel since we were chatting with Woner and Meep on Skype?
 Justin was spying on people in the apartment that was across the hotel with his video camera?
 we did some team BLD…OH?
 Justin and I got a 1:18.xx?
 we often talked about Brendon's thread about TWIZZLARZ? 
 Justin pushed Forte and he fell over and knocked down his chair?
 Justin, Felix and I each did a 42 cube marathon?
 afterwards, Felix, Forte and I did 3x3 races with cross and F2L on left because it was 2AM and we were bored?
 Ethan actually made that thread 'Kian <3 Meryl'?
 the live results were projected on to a giant screen?
 so were some threads from the speedsolving forum, including 'Kian <3 Meryl'?
 some of us wanted to use gellatinbrain, hi-games and J-fly+qqtimer, but it didn't work so well on that computer there?
 Canadians say team BLD like 'team bee-elle-dee' whereas Americans just call it team blind?
 we all completely forgot to break the habit?
 Laser Bunneh and Whiskers are BFFs?
 Rowe gave out doughnuts after the competition?
 Forte took at least five of them?
 when he was eating his last one at the restaurant, he decided that it was too much effort to finish his pasta and then eat the doughnut separately, so he put pasta onto the doughnut and ate it?
 when he was eating it he said "hmmm…wait no it’s completely disgusting"?
 Justin, Felix and I were grossed out watching him, yet we found it extremely hilarious?
 Justin, Forte, Felix and I played 'name that LL alg' the entire time we were at the restaurant?
 we're not very good at calculating tips?
 or splitting costs?
 Forte paid $13.36, and he didn't have an extra penny to make it 1337?
 Forte and I both carry Japanese currency around?
 just for lols, we gave some Canadian coins?
 Justin and Rowe kept saying "Stop cubing!" to each other
 when we left the restaurants, there were still some doughnuts left?
 Justin saw some guys wearing white and he suggested that we throw the doughnuts that them?
 I found it fun to hop down steps?
 no one seemed to dislike my cube?
 in the first and second 3x3 rounds I started off with a very nice solve, but then the following solve(s) were terrible?
 my second BLD DNF was off by an R perm since I skipped one edge?
 Jules was filming it, and at the end he zoomed into Laser Bunneh who was sitting on top of my hat?
 Forte leaned over and said "'FAIL!" into the camera? 
 I will soon upload that video?
 I DNF'd my last 4x4 solve since the timer didn't start?
 I didn't notice until after I finished the solve?
 I find this amusing since this was one of the few solves that I listened to the voice inside my head that keeps telling me to not look down at the timer during a solve?
 Stachu filmed the solve, and I timed it on my camera and it was 57.xx which would have been a PB?
 I wanted my last OH solve to be a DNF since it was terrible, so I turned off the timer right after the solve?
 Dave was my judge and he saw the time before I turned the timer off, so he didn’t write it down as a DNF?
 I actually only got FOUR DNFs the entire competition?
 I had TWO PLL skips in a row during the 5x5 round?
 they both were sub1:50, which is amazing for me?
 my vision is terrible, but I’m good at reading maps?
 even though I had to keep asking Forte and Justin what the street signs say?
 Jules didn't believe me at first when I said I couldn’t read what it said on the screen even though I was standing close to it?
 Forte accidentally said 'high fives' instead of 'jumping jacks' when were talking about Derrick’s video (Poor Eagle)?
 he explained how he came up with his name (chemistry textbook in a tree) for one of the G perms?
 he told it in Japanese?
 it was based on a story about a guy who went to town to buy some eggs but it rained and so he went to a dango shop?
 the shopkeeper asked the guy if he liked chemistry and he replied "no, not really", and was given a chemistry textbook?
 he finished the story by saying (in English) "and that's how the chemistry textbook got in a tree"?
 Forte sang the Fairly Odd Parents theme song while playing with a 3x3, and posted it in the accomplishment thread?
 some revolving doors reminded him of Digimon?
 he remembered most of the Digimon theme song?
 he violently kicked his 2x2 into a table leg in the hotel, and it exploded?
 he said "something smells like Jig-a-loo" , then noticed that Justin was drinking berry juice/punch ?
 I tried to do team BLD with him in real Japanese (with me calling), but I gave up since there were some things that I couldn't say/explain?
 Jules likes to throw cubes?
 at people?
 he threw one at Justin for no reason?
 he would say "that's what she said!" at the times you least expect?
 he has a silly counter-clockwise U perm?
 when Jules and I were doing teamsolving with Roux, he did most of the first two 1x2x3 blocks on his own since I kept doing U4?
 Jules is terrible at notation?
 this made it tricky to do team BLD?
 he remembered that I promised to give him a hug, and so I gave him a hug?
 but I gave Justin a bigger hug immediately after?
 Mark is an excellent cameraman?
 he puts way too much effort into lubing his 3x3s?
 Chester turns VERY fast and aggressively?
 he was getting sub-60 BLD times during practice?
 he and I were doing a lot of team BLD?
 Josh didn't wear anything Panda-related?
 we recognized him anyway?
 Felix went to the wrong hotel Saturday morning and couldn't find any of us?
 at the hotel that Felix originally went to, there were doors that said 'DOOR' on them?
 Taylor Brock-Fisher's nickname was 'Gwen Stefani'?
 he didn't mind it?
 Gwen confused a T perm with an R perm?
 when Stachu asked if I use 'x,y and z' (ex, why, zee) for team BLD, I replied "No, I use 'x,y,z'(ex, why, zed) because I'm Canadian"?'"
 he didn't succeed in magic OHITABLD, but he did OHITA with a toss?
 I didn't end up having a staring contest with him? (yay!)
 he didn't tell any lame jokes about debating in math?
 he can sound out the alphabet very quickly?
 and I can say the alphabet backwards very quickly?
 and sing it so it rhymes?
 he predicted that I would get two DNFs in BLD, and he was correct?
 he thought that there would be three attempts and I would get one success?
 but actually there were only two attempts and I DNF'd both?


----------



## flee135 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know that…
> 
> Felix went to the wrong hotel on Friday?



Not sure if that's what you meant to say, but I actually arrived Saturday morning and looked for you guys at the hotel. I didn't stay at the wrong hotel for a whole night.


----------



## JustinJ (Nov 15, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Canadians say team BLD like 'team bee-elle-dee' whereas Americans just call it team blind?


I say team blind or team blindfold.


Sa967St said:


> we all completely forgot to break the habit?


I keep telling you I didn't forget...


Sa967St said:


> he threw one at Justin for no reason?


He threw it hard too...

Did you know that I totally called that Jules and Forte would make an awesome pair?
and that Patrick Jameson's real man's average of 10 for magic was one of the coolest things I've ever seen?
and that Felix is awesome, and he totally deserves his NAR


----------



## blah (Nov 15, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > that she has an awesome blindfold with glitter beads on it?
> ...


Because we got to put your pretty blindfold on, but not your cube hat or your 1x1x1 earrings? 



Sa967St said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > that there are dead guys on cubes?
> ...


You forgot the best one - retarded fishy 



Sa967St said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > that when Ian says spin right he means a y' rotation and when Sarah says spin right he means a y rotation?
> ...


No actually your idea of spin right makes much more sense to me because that's exactly how I think of it too 



Yalow said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Canadians say team BLD like 'team bee-elle-dee' whereas Americans just call it team blind?
> ...


Yalow!


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 15, 2009)

blah said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...


haha, which one is that, the Y shape? I call that the decapitated frying pan.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 15, 2009)

DID YOU KNOW...


Patrick said my magic hurts him?
Stachu can't believe that I break more magic tiles than strings?
Panda challenged me to OH. I popped his cube during scrambling and I put them in randomly and I won that way?
During breakfast, Sarah's V5 popped and landed on the floor around some scrambled eggs?
I told her to stop picking up the eggs?
My fastest 2x2 solve was solved with random moves?
My mom called me in the middle of my 2x2 average>
So I was on the phone told her to wait about 10 seconds and then pick up again?
Justin and I failed hard on teamBLD with Roux?
But Panda and I didn't?
During teamBLD with Sarah (she was calling), I got G-Perm and took about 40 seconds for her to tell me how turn by turn how to do it?
Chester and I both use Pochmann centers on 4x4?
But I failed at that?
I was racing with Rowe and Justin on 4x4?
I was always last?
Because I use Roux?
and Rowe, like everyone, questioned why?
I can sub-30 OH Petrus?
But I used Roux for OH instead?
Ethan, John, and pretty much anyone went up to the computer and gave nicknames to everyone?
Patrick's nickname was once "Patrick "PatrickJameson" Jameson?
Kian loves Meryl?
and treehuggers?
I got some people to sign a Rubik's Icon?
Tim didn't want to since they needed to get of there?
and spent a while complaining about it?
longer than it would have to sign the damn thing?
Forte and I sang?
and we ruled?
Forte and I also sang in the rain?
we're just cool like that?
I restrung Stachu's magic?
and took some strings as repayment?
and I went Magic string crazy and bought as much as I can from random people?
Forte, Justin and Sarah were just in the rooms down the hall from mine?
Stachu found out by asking the hotel lobby guy for anyone with their last names and Forte's mom came up and we asked her where Forte was and she said that he was with Justin and asked which room they were staying in?
Whiskers the tiny tiger, went up for all my solves?
At one point, I was convinced that Whiskers tackled Laser Bunneh?
He was just giving Laser Bunneh a hug?
I asked Sarah where the lasers from Laser Bunneh came from?
She told me to imagine?
I saw them and I gasped?
Forte took a cup outside in the rain and collected rainwater?
Panda and pretty much everyone complained about my 6x6 being too loose?
Panda thought I couldn't turn more than 1.5 tps with my 6x6?
I did?
One of the seats there said, AYBABTU?
Sarah tried to scare me in morning?
I was too tired to scream?
Justin tried to give me handshake when we met?
I gangsta'd that up?
I tried to pop my Pyraminix at Tim?
He ran away?
Erik Johnson would have had a sub-10...if he ended up in the finals?
Someone, I think it was Forte or Justin, asked me if I was high when I made the picture of waffle?
 Sarah saw that I had an ELL case while I was going Roux, she re-learned them the other night, so she was like  and said "gimme gimme gimme, I want that case, ect."


----------



## JustinJ (Nov 15, 2009)

blah said:


> Yalow!



blah!

I forgot, Chester is awesome too 

It was really cool to meet you blah, great job on your awesome BLD.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 15, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> DID YOU KNOW...
> 
> 
> During teamBLD with Sarah (she was calling), I got G-Perm and took about 40 seconds for her to tell me how turn by turn how to do it?


because you fail at notation!



waffle=ijm said:


> Forte and I sang?
> and we ruled?
> Forte and I also sang in the rain?
> we're just cool like that?


that was amazing  I sooo wish I filmed it 



waffle=ijm said:


> Forte took a cup outside in the rain and collected rainwater?


LOL, I forgot about that one



waffle=ijm said:


> Sarah tried to scare me in morning?
> I was too tired to scream?


you barely reacted at all


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 15, 2009)

I know I didn't do so well in 4x4 but could someone re-check the handwriting on the results card? I thought I saw 3:11.86 on the timer when I signed the card, but I notice the MIT results logged it as 3:17.86. Did I see things wrong? Is it clearly written on the card? - Robert D. Johnson


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 15, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I know I didn't do so well in 4x4 but could someone re-check the handwriting on the results card? I thought I saw 3:11.86 on the timer when I signed the card, but I notice the MIT results logged it as 3:17.86. Did I see things wrong? Is it clearly written on the card? - Robert D. Johnson



I checked your scorecard and it says 3:17.86. Especially because of the 1 right next to it, the 7 is clearly a 7. Sorry, but the time on the results is correct, unless the judge wrote it down wrong (which I don't think is easy to check...)


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 16, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > I know I didn't do so well in 4x4 but could someone re-check the handwriting on the results card? I thought I saw 3:11.86 on the timer when I signed the card, but I notice the MIT results logged it as 3:17.86. Did I see things wrong? Is it clearly written on the card? - Robert D. Johnson
> ...



Thanks! I probably made the mistake.


----------



## HumungousLake (Nov 16, 2009)

who was the person that spent most of the time scrambling? He was the only one that scrambled for the 3x3 final round.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 16, 2009)

HumungousLake said:


> who was the person that spent most of the time scrambling? He was the only one that scrambled for the 3x3 final round.



Dave Campbell?


----------



## Kian (Nov 16, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> HumungousLake said:
> 
> 
> > who was the person that spent most of the time scrambling? He was the only one that scrambled for the 3x3 final round.
> ...



Yes, that was definitely Dave.

Also, thanks to Tim, Alex, and everyone else in the MIT club for their unbelievable job. We flew through the tournament and didn't have to cut anything, even with the huge number of competitors (a great deal of whom hadn't competed before, too).

It was also great to meet some new people. I had a wonderful time.

And yes, Rowe should have won. He plus +2ed his first two solves in the finals. It was tough to see. Thankfully you can be happy with two nasty OH averages, though, Rowe.

And I don't know why Meryl Streep and I are apparently in love, but I would certainly be willing to take half her money in a divorce.


----------



## HumungousLake (Nov 16, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> HumungousLake said:
> 
> 
> > who was the person that spent most of the time scrambling? He was the only one that scrambled for the 3x3 final round.
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qtkD7Cl2eg

sorry i don't know how to embed


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 16, 2009)

HumungousLake said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > HumungousLake said:
> ...



Assuming you aren't talking about the girl, yes that is Dave.


----------



## Forte (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah that's Dave.


----------



## Kian (Nov 16, 2009)

Also, I hope that anyone that has any video from the competition would link it in this thread. I'd be interested some of the many great solves again. 

I took about half an hour of video before realizing I hadn't put my memory card back in my camera and had left it home, so I won't be able to contribute, sadly.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 16, 2009)

Kian said:


> Also, I hope that anyone that has any video from the competition would link it in this thread. I'd be interested some of the many great solves again.
> 
> I took about half an hour of video before realizing I hadn't put my memory card back in my camera and had left it home, so I won't be able to contribute, sadly.


I should have actually bothered to get someone to record solves for me, and record others too.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 16, 2009)

Kian said:


> And I don't know why Meryl Streep and I are apparently in love, but I would certainly be willing to take half her money in a divorce.



It's not all about the money Kian, do what your heart tells you.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 16, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> crap. I lost so much stuff...did anyone find a silver and black skullcandy headphones...
> 
> and thanks tim for finding my 2x2



You didn't lose it, people stole all of it because they disapprove of your racism.

p.s. sorry Kir, I fail


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 16, 2009)

Official Results posted!

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?winners=Winners&competitionId=MITFall2009

Edit: What's with these multi-blind numbers :confused: Eh, I guess Bob is still proofreading/updating the results.


> 1	Chester Lian	47/91 7:52	NR Malaysia
> 2	Micael Boulet	6/10 54:39 Canada
> 3	Dan Cohen	51/101 12:47 USA
> 4	Andy Tsao	2/3 15:22 USA
> 5	Bob Burton	84/168 5:51 USA


----------



## Kian (Nov 16, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Official Results posted!
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?winners=Winners&competitionId=MITFall2009
> 
> ...



The times are all correct but the numbers should read: 3/3, 6/10, 2/3, 2/3, 1/2.


----------



## Bob (Nov 16, 2009)

no, actually, i did solve 84/168 in under 6 minutes. i'm a G.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 16, 2009)

Kian said:


> Also, I hope that anyone that has any video from the competition would link it in this thread. I'd be interested some of the many great solves again.
> 
> I took about half an hour of video before realizing I hadn't put my memory card back in my camera and had left it home, so I won't be able to contribute, sadly.



that's the second time you've done that... jesus kian, get a grip on yourself.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 16, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Official Results posted!
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?winners=Winners&competitionId=MITFall2009
> 
> ...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16911

Owned.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 16, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know that…
> 
> Mark is an excellent cameraman?
> he puts way too much effort into lubing his 3x3s?



1 thanks, you two are wonderful friends and it's a pleasure to record y'all
2 first off you disassemble the entire cube and apply lube with apaint brush. because I use LESS lube MORE effectively then center spraying I spend LESS time because I don't have to frequently clean out excess gunk. also because of the way I spread the small amount in the acellerant that temporally softens the cube evaporates faster.

If I had a video camera like you I would shoot a video to explain it.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 16, 2009)

Kian said:


> Also, I hope that anyone that has any video from the competition would link it in this thread. I'd be interested some of the many great solves again.


does this count as great?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 16, 2009)

you disappoint laser bunneh


----------



## TEGTaylor (Nov 16, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know that…
> 
> when Jules and I were doing teamsolving with Roux, he did most of the first two 1x2x3 blocks on his own since I kept doing U4?
> 
> ...



When Jules and I tried to teamsolve we realized that no two roux users are the same, I insert with F and he does it with R

I have no idea why I was Gwen, but I could only see half the cube so it looked like a T


----------



## Kian (Nov 16, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I hope that anyone that has any video from the competition would link it in this thread. I'd be interested some of the many great solves again.
> ...



I really need to get a new camera with a screen that isn't broken so it can at least tell me when there is no memory card.

Or I could just not be a moron and put the memory card in before I leave.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow, this gotta a lot of pages for a comp that wasn't worlds or nats.


----------



## blah (Nov 16, 2009)

Because it _gotta_ lot of awesome cubers in it


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 16, 2009)

blah said:


> Because it _gotta_ lot of awesome cubers in it



*cough* blah *cough*


----------



## Micael (Nov 17, 2009)

That is how my 6/10 multiBLD ended. Next time...


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 17, 2009)

I just noticed that I had the fastest time on the first scramble of the second 3x3 round

yay for accidental x-crosses 



Spoiler



scramble:U2 F U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 R B' D' U F' L' U B D' L2 U L
x-cross:x' U' L x' R y U'w U' R2


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 17, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Wow, this gotta a lot of pages for a comp that wasn't worlds or nats.



you haven't looked at ANY of the british comps have you?


----------



## Bob (Nov 17, 2009)

sub-20, yay!


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 17, 2009)

Kian said:


> Or I could just not be a moron



lol



Micael said:


> That is how my 6/10 multiBLD ended. Next time...



It looks like you barely missed anything  Off by a few edges on each cube I assume?



masterofthebass said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, this gotta a lot of pages for a comp that wasn't worlds or nats.
> ...



Yeah, they hijack their own thread to have arguments over what type of apple is best.



Bob said:


> sub-20, yay!



But you didn't place in BLD


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 17, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > That is how my 6/10 multiBLD ended. Next time...
> ...


I think he just ran out of time


----------



## Micael (Nov 17, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Micael said:
> ...



really?

-----
Edit: The time was 54min, so I did the cut off time. Just miss few edge orientations that we do not see in the picture.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 17, 2009)

Picture on the front page of the Tech (MIT's paper)!

http://tech.mit.edu/V129/N54/graphics/rubiks.html


----------



## TEGTaylor (Nov 27, 2009)

Finaly got around to making a video, its ok I wish I had a little more footage though


----------

